# Sad Song Lyrics



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2007)

Have a song that always makes you melancholy yet you still can't get enough of it? Please share it 

Please post the lyrics to the saddest songs you know 

I will start us off:


Tracy Chapman - Remember The Tinman Lyrics

There are locks on the doors
And chains stretched across all the entries to the inside
There's a gate and a fence
And bars to protect from only God knows what lurks outside

Who stole your heart left you with a space
That no one and nothing can fill
Who stole your heart who took it away
Knowing that without it you can't live

Who took away the part so essential to the whole
Left you a hollow body
Skin and bone
What robber what thief who stole your heart and the key


Who stole your heart
The smile from your face
The innocence the light from your eyes
Who stole your heart or did you give it away
And if so then when and why

Who took away the part so essential to the whole
Left you a hollow body
Skin and bone
What robber what thief
Who stole your heart and the key

Now all sentiment is gone
Now you have no trust in no one

Who stole your heart
Did you know but forget the method and moment in time
Was it a trickster using mirrors and sleight of hand
A strong elixir or a potion that you drank

Who hurt your heart
Bruised it in a place
That no one and nothing can heal
You've gone to wizards, princes and magic men
You've gone to witches, the good the bad the indifferent

But still all sentiment is gone
But still you have no trust in no one

If you can tear down the walls
Throw your armor away remove all roadblocks barricades
If you can forget there are bandits and dragons to slay
And don't forget that you defend an empty space


And remember the tinman
Found he had what he thought he lacked
Remember the tinman
Go find your hear and take it back

Who stole your heart
Maybe no one can say
One day you will find it I pray 

This one definitely reminds me of someone I used to know..

That summer, we talked endlessly
always, about everything,
fusion, nothing new for you
i felt, hey, under and, cool breezes
the heavenly

face me, sitting in my memory,
hold me, i remember
face me, sitting in my memory,
hold me, i remember

and we argue, constantly
disagree, about everything
distance, nothing new for me
i feel uneasy, under this thing
thoughts away
the heavenly

face me, sitting in my memory,
hold me, i remember
face me, sitting in my memory,
hold me, i remember
i remember

and darkness falls in my eyes
and days are far from rosy now
and if i asked for the sky
would you still shelter me
when the sky falls

i remember
i remember

face me, sitting in my memory,
hold me, i remember
face me, hidden in my memory,
hold me, i remember
i remember
sitting in my memory
i remember


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 23, 2007)

Sarah McLachlan- Fallen
(I love the trance remix of this song  )

Heaven bent to take my hand
And lead me through the fire
Be the long awaited answer
To a long and painful fight

Truth be told I've tried my best
But somewhere along the way
I got caught up in all there was to offer
And the cost was so much more than I could bear

Though I've tried, I've fallen...
I have sunk so low
I have messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here
And tell me I told you so...

We all begin with good intent
Love was raw and young
We believed that we could change ourselves
The past could be undone
But we carry on our backs the burden
Time always reveals
The lonely light of morning
The wound that would not heal
It's the bitter taste of losing everything
That I have held so dear.

I've fallen...
I have sunk so low
I have messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here
And tell me I told you so...

Heaven bent to take my hand
Nowhere left to turn
I'm lost to those I thought were friends
To everyone I know
Oh they turned their heads embarassed
Pretend that they don't see
But it's one missed step
You'll slip before you know it
And there doesn't seem a way to be redeemed

Though I've tried, I've fallen...
I have sunk so low
I have messed up
Better I should know
So don't come round here
And tell me I told you so...


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 23, 2007)

I was hopins someone would post something like this! Ive been listening a lot to one song and I love the imagery in it. 

A Pair Of Brown Eye 
-Shane McGowan (hes so amazing!)

*One summer evening drunk to hell
I stood there nearly lifeless
An old man in the corner sang
Where the water lilies grow
And on the jukebox Johnny sang
About a thing called love
And it's how are you kid and what's your name
And how would you bloody know?

In blood and death 'neath a screaming sky
I lay down on the ground
And the arms and legs of other men
Were scattered all around
Some cursed, some prayed, some prayed then cursed
Then prayed and bled some more
And the only thing that I could see
Was a pair of brown eyes that was looking at me
But when we got back, labeled parts one to three
There was no pair of brown eyes waiting for me

And a rovin' a rovin' a rovin' I'll go
For a pair of brown eyes

I looked at him he looked at me
All I could do was hate him
While Ray and Philomena sang
Of my elusive dream
I saw the streams, the rolling hills
Where his brown eyes were waiting
And I thought about a pair of brown eyes
That waited once for me

So drunk to hell I left the place
Sometimes crawling sometimes walking
A hungry sound came across the breeze
So I gave the walls a talking
And I heard the sounds of long ago
From the old canal
And the birds were whistling in the trees
Where the wind was gently laughing

And a rovin' a rovin' a rovin' I'll go
For a pair of brown eyes*


Me and my mom have been trying to figure this song out for a while now. We know the guys drunk and we think hes remembering a war he fought in. And the pair of brown eyes was a soldier on the other side...?


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 23, 2007)

mine is also by Sarah Mclachlan - Angel , this song kills me every time and now they're using it for a commercial for the ASPCA so it makes me weepy even more......

Angel

Spend all your time waiting
for that second chance
for a break that would make it okay
there's always one reason
to feel not good enough
and it's hard at the end of the day
I need some distraction
oh beautiful release
memory seeps from my veins
let me be empty
and weightless and maybe
I'll find some peace tonight

in the arms of the angel
fly away from here
from this dark cold hotel room
and the endlessness that you fear
you are pulled from the wreckage
of your silent reverie
you're in the arms of the angel
may you find some comfort here

so tired of the straight line
and everywhere you turn
there's vultures and thieves at your back
and the storm keeps on twisting
you keep on building the lie
that you make up for all that you lack
it don't make no difference
escaping one last time
it's easier to believe in this sweet madness oh
this glorious sadness that brings me to my knees

in the arms of the angel
fly away from here
from this dark cold hotel room
and the endlessness that you fear
you are pulled from the wreckage
of your silent reverie
you're in the arms of the angel
may you find some comfort there
you're in the arms of the angel
may you find some comfort here


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 23, 2007)

Yes, there is a story to this. No I won't share. 

*I Miss You - Stevie Nicks*

When I think about you
I think about how much i
Miss you when youre not around
When I think about you
I think about how much i
Cant wait to hear the sound
Of your laughter
Time and distance never matter


Well I miss you now
I have so many questions
About love and about pain
About strained relationships
About fame as only he could explain it to me

Seems like yesterday
I think about how much i
Wish that you were here with me now
The invisible girl that was my name
She walks in and walks out
And Im sorry now
Im sorry now


Paris to rome, london to paris
Always goodbye, I nearly couldnt bear it
Her heart settles down
Shes back on that staircase
On the way up to her place


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't even listen to this song anymore - I burst into tears. *sigh*

*THE FEELING I HAD *- Amy Grant

I cannot take the heat
This girl's going home
Standing on my own two feet
Standing alone

I'm just a little weary of
All the talk and all the buzz
And all i ever wanted was
The feeling i had with us

I cannot take the heat
I guess i'm letting go
I'm tired of stitching up my dreams with
This thread of hope

I'm still a believer of
Twin hearts and timeless love
And all i ever wanted was
The feeling i had with us

All i ever wanted was
The feeling i had with us

The road of life is rugged
Any road you choose
And when i find the other side
I'll look for you

But i cannot take the heat
And so i'll say goodbye
A million things i never said
Didn't even try

'cause words are cheap and sometimes cruel
And stuff you hear is seldom true
And all i ever wanted was
The feeling i had with you

Yeah, all i ever wanted was,
The feeling i had with you


----------



## Tooz (Apr 23, 2007)

"Powder Burns" by The Twilight Singers

I am a firestarter
No ventilation, now
I'm kneeling as the smoke is swallowing
No need for water, darling
I'm dedicated to a feeling
I can't help but following

A slow roulette
A sweet duet
I can't forget
I'm tryin'

Feel the powder burn
Tonite, tonite
There'll be nowhere to turn
It's alright, alright

And I burn
And I want that feeling
Again

I hear somebody calling
And now the fire's in the ceiling
There's no way to stop it now

A silhouette of sweet regret
I can't forget
I'm tryin'

Feel the powder burn
Tonite, tonite
There'll be nowhere to turn
It's alright, alright

And I burn
And no one can see me
And I yearn
'Cuz I want that feeling
Again

A cigarette
The fuse is lit
I can't forget
I'm tryin'

Feel the powder burn
Tonite, tonite
There'll be no self control
It's alright, alright

And I burn
And no one can see me
Tonite, tonite

And I yearn
'Cuz I want that feeling
Tonite, tonite, tonite


----------



## KnottyOne (Apr 23, 2007)

Everytime I hear this song it puts me down. Kind of sucks because its so good to

Mudvayne - "World So Cold"

When passion's lost and all the trust is gone,
Way too far, for way too long
Children crying, cast out and neglected,
Only in a world so cold, only in a world
This cold
Hold the hand of your best friend, look into their eyes
Then watch them drift away
Some might say, we've done the wrong things,
For way too long, for way too long

Fever inside the storm,
So I'm turning away.
Away from the name 
(Calling your names)
Away from the stones 
(Throw sticks and stones)
'Cause I'm through mending the wounds of us

Keep your thorns 
'Cause I'm running away,
Away from the games
(Fucking head games)
Away from the space
(Hate this head space)
The circumstances of a world so cold

burning whispers, Remind me of the days,
I was left alone, in a world this cold
Guilty of the same things, provoked by
The cause,
I've left alone, in a world so cold
Fever inside the storm,
So I'm turning away.
Away from the name 
(Calling your names)
Away from the stones 
(Throw sticks and stones)
'Cause I'm through mending the wounds of us

Keep your thorns 
'Cause I'm running away,
Away from the games
(Fucking head games)
Away from the space
(Hate this head space)
The circumstances of a world so cold

I'm flying, I'm flying away,
Away from the names
(Calling your names)
Away from the games 
(Fucking head games) 
The circumstances of a world so cold

Why does everyone feel like my enemy,
Don't want any part of depression or
Darkness, I've had enough
sick and tired, bring the sun, or I'm gone,
Or I'm gone

I'm backing out, I'm no pawn,
No mother-fucking slave to this,
Never lied
Never left
Never lived
Never loved
Never lost
Never hurt
Never worry about being me, or anyone else
Not a care, no concern, don't give a shit about
Anything

Backing out, giving up, no mother-fucking 
Slave to this,
Never lied
Never left
Never lived
Never loved
Never lost
Never hurt
Never worry about being me, or anyone else
Not a care, no concern, don't give a shit about 
Anything, 

I need to find a darkened corner,
A lightless corner,
Where it's safer and calmer,

I'm turning away.
Away from the name 
(Calling your names)
Away from the stones 
(Throw sticks and stones)
'Cause I'm through mending the wounds of us

I'm running away,
Away from the games
(Fucking head games)
Away from the space
(Hate this head space)
The circumstances of a world so cold

I'm flying, I'm flying away,
Away from the names
(Calling your names)
Away from the games 
(Fucking head games)
The circumstances of a world so cold


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 23, 2007)

I was twenty one years when I wrote this song
I'm twenty two now, but I wont be for long
People ask when will you grow up to be a man
But all the girls I loved at school
Are already pushing prams

I loved you then as I love you still
Tho I put you on a pedestal,
They put you on the pill
I don't feel bad about letting you go
I just feel sad about letting you know

I don't want to change the world
I'm not looking for a new england
I'm just looking for another girl
I don't want to change the world
I'm not looking for a new england
I'm just looking for another girl

I loved the words you wrote to me
But that was bloody yesterday
I cant survive on what you send
Every time you need a friend

I saw two shooting stars last night
I wished on them but they were only satellites
Is it wrong to wish on space hardware
I wish, I wish, I wish you'd care

I don't want to change the world
I'm not looking for a new england
I'm just looking for another girl




You may search the ocean, you might go 'cross the deep blue sea
But Mama, you'll never find another hot shot like me
I followed my baby from the station to the train
And the blues came down like night and showered me
I left her at the station wringing her hands and crying
I told her she had a home, just as long as I had mine
I've got two women, and you can't tell them apart
I've got one in my bosom, and one I got in my heart
The one in my bosom, she's in Tennessee
And the one in my heart, don't even give a darn for me
I used to say a married woman was the sweetest thing that ever been born
But I've changed that thing, you better leave married women alone
Take my advice: let these married women be
'Cause their husbands'll grab you, beat you ragged as a cedar tree
When a woman say she love you 'bout good as she do herself,
I don't pay her no attention, tell that same line to somebody else
I really don't believe no woman in the whole round world do right,
act like an angel in the daytime, mess by the ditch at night
I'm going, pretty mama, please don't break this rule;
that's why I'm searching these deserts for the blues
I'm going, pretty mama, searching these deserts now
That's why I'm walking my baby home anyhow
Lord, oh Lord
Lordy, Lordy, Lord
Oh Lordy Lord
Lord, Lord, Lord
When a woman say she love you 'bout good as she do herself,
I don't pay her no attention, tell that same line to somebody else
Lord, Lord
Lord, Lord, Lord


----------



## Mishty (Apr 23, 2007)

This first song is by Corey Smith a new folk/country singer.
This song reminds me of my daddy:

its a sticky situation 
that i've gotten myself into 
same old obligation 
has got me torn between this ole bottle and you 
and i'll probably choose the drinking 
so you're probably gonna pack your bags 
spent a few lonely 
i was thinkin before you.. 
before you come running back..beggin me 

to be a little stronger 
to stay sober longer 
not to let you down 
must these demons haunt me 
and lay their wicked burdens on me 
lord wont you show me 
how to put the bottle down 
i'll put the bottle down 

another bourbon vacation 
has got me crawling on the floor 
and i'm in no condition 
to say a word when she comes walking through the door 
the color starts fading 
when i hear her crying up and down the hall 
as i drift away 
i can feel her praying 
saying lord will you show him heaven 
after all the hell he's been throgh 

i can i be a little stronger 
and not make her wonder 
when im going to let her down 
must these demons haunt me 
and lay their wicked burdens on me 
and lord wont you show me how to put the bottle down 

can i be a little stronger 
and not make her wonder 
when i'm going to let her down 
must these demons haunt me 
and lay their wicked burdens on me 
and lord wont you show me how.. 
to put the bottle down 

lord i wontcha help me to be 
just a little stronger 
and to stay sober longer 
and not to let her down 
must these demons haunt me 
and lay their wicked burdens on me 
ooh lord wont you show me how.. 
to put the bottle down 


This is one of my all time fave songs, I'm a huge Harry Chapin fan, and I remember being 12 and getting excited when the "big girl" in the song got the man...but only for the night...that always kills me.

A Better Place to be 
by Harry Chapin 

It was an early morning bar room,
And the place just opened up.
And the little man come in so fast and
Started at his cup.
And the broad who served the whisky
She was a big old friendly girl.
And she tried to fight her empty nights
By smilin' at the world.


And she said "Hey Bub, It's been awhile
Since you been around.
Where the hell you been hidin' ?
And why you look so down ?"


But the little man just sat there like he'd never heard a sound.


The waitress she gave out with a cough,
And acting not the least put off,
She spoke once again. 


She said, "I don't want to bother you,
Consider it's understood.
I know I'm not no beauty queen, 
But I sure can listen good." 


And the little man took his drink in his hand
And he raised it to his lips.
He took a couple of sips.
And he told the waitress this story. 


"I am the midnight watchman down at Miller's Tool and Die.
And I watch the metal rusting, and I watch the time go by.
A week ago at the diner I stopped to get a bite.
And this here lovely lady she sat two seats from my right.
And Lord, Lord, Lord she was alright.


"Oh she was so damned beautiful that she'd warm a winter's frost.
But she was long past lonely, and well nigh unto lost.
Now I'm not much of a mover, or a pick-em-up easy guy,
But I decided to glide on over, and give her one good try.
And Lord, Lord, Lord she was worth a try.


"Tongued-tied like a school boy, I stammered out some words.
But it did not really matter much, 'cause I don't think she heard.
She just looked clear on through me to a space back in my head.
And it shamed me into silence, as quietly she said,
'If you want me to come with you, then that's all right with me.
Cause I know I'm going nowhere, and anywhere's a better place to be.
Anywhere's a better place to be.'


"I drove her to my boarding house, and I took her up to my room.
And I went to turn on the only light to brighten up the gloom.
But she said, 'Please leave the light off, Oh I don't mind the dark.'
And as her clothes all tumbled 'round her, I could hear my heart.
The moonlight shown upon her as she lay back in my bed.
It was the kind of scene I only had imagined in my head.
I just could not believe it, to think that she was real.
And as I tried to tell her she said 'Shhh.. I know just how you feel.
And if you want to come here with me, then that's all right with me.
'Cause I've been oh so lonely, lovin' someone is a better way to be.
anywhere's a better way to be.' 


"The morning come so swiftly but I held her in my arms.
But she slept like a baby, snug and safe from harm.
I did not want to share her with the world or break the mood,
So before she woke I went out and brought us both some food. 


"I came back with my paper bag, to find out she was gone.
She'd left a six word letter saying 'It's time that I moved on.'" 


The waitress took a bar rag, and she wiped it across her eyes.
And as she spoke her voice came out as something like a sigh.
She said "I wish that I was beautiful, or that you were halfway blind.
And I wish I weren't so dog-gone fat, I wish that you were mine.
And I wish that you'd come with me, when I leave for home.
For we both know all about loneliness, and livin' all alone." 


And the little man, 
Looked at the empty glass in his hand.
And he smiled a crooked grin,
He said, " I guess I'm out of gin.
And know we both have been so lonely.
And if you want me to come with you, then that's all right with me.
'Cause I know I'm goin' nowhere and anywhere's a better place to be."


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 23, 2007)

And the saddest song:

I was born by the river in a little tent
And just like the river, I've been running ever since
It's been a long time coming
But I know a change is gonna come

It's been too hard living, but I'm afraid to die
I don't know what's up there beyond the sky
It's been a long time coming
But I know a change is gonna come

I go to the movie, and I go downtown
Somebody keep telling me "Don't hang around"
It's been a long time coming
But I know a change is gonna come

Then I go to my brother and I say, "Brother, help me please"
But he winds up knocking me back down on my knees

There've been times that I've thought I couldn't last for long
But now I think I'm able to carry on
It's been a long time coming
But I know a change is gonna come


----------



## saturdayasusual (Apr 23, 2007)

This song makes me sad every time I hear it.

Lifehouse - "Everything"

Find me here
And speak to me
I want to feel you
I need to hear you
You are the light
That's leading me 
To the place 
Where I find peace again

You are the strength
That keeps me walking
You are the hope
That keeps me trusting
You are the life
To my soul
You are my purpose
You're everything

And how can I stand here with you
And not be moved by you
Would you tell me how could it be
Any better than this
(Ahh Yeahhh) 

You calm the storms
And you give me rest
You hold me in your hands
You won't let me fall
You steal my heart
And you take my breath away
Would you take me in
Would you take me deeper, now

And how can I stand here with you
And not be moved by you
Would you tell me how could it be
Any better than this

And how can I stand here with you
And not be moved by you
Would you tell me how could it be
Any better than this

Cause you're all I want
You're all I need
You're everything, everything
You're all I want
You're all I need
You're everything, everything
You're all I want
You're all I need
You're everything, everything
You're all I want
You're all I need
Everything, everything...

When how can I stand here with you
And not be moved by you
Would you tell me how could it be
Any better than this

Oh And how can I stand here with you
And not be moved by you
Would you tell me how could it be
Any better any better than this

And how can I stand here with you
And not be moved by you
Would you tell me how could it be
Any better than this

Would you tell me how could it be
Any better than this...


----------



## stan_der_man (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm such a wus.. as a member of the testosterone based species I shouldn't be admitting this. This song always brings back old, but sad memories from high school. BTW, I had a crush on Belinda Carlisle (back in her pudgy Wiskey a Go Go days...)

"Lust to Love" by the Go-Gos
(Too ashamed to post lyrics... I have such poor taste in music...)

Also I like:
"Oldest Story in the World" by the Plimsouls
Basically a song about "loosing the key to paradise"...

This is questionably a sad song... I like:
"I Wanna Be Sedated" by the Ramones
Basically the song goes:
Ba-ba-bamp-ba ba-ba-ba-bamp-ba I wanna be sedated
Ba-ba-bamp-ba ba-ba-ba-bamp-ba I wanna be sedated
Ba-ba-bamp-ba ba-ba-ba-bamp-ba I wanna be sedated
Ba-ba-bamp-ba ba-ba-ba-bamp-ba I wanna be sedated

Hey I'm a guy! The poignancy of my emotions are transitory at best...

fa_man_stan


----------



## Blackjack_Jeeves (Apr 23, 2007)

Why is it that the sad songs are always so damn musically beautiful? This is one of the ones I'm addicted to right now...

The Lighthouse's Tale - Nickel Creek

I am a light house, 
worn by the weather and the waves.
I keep my lamp lit, 
to warn the sailors on their way. 
I'll tell a story,
paint you a picture from my past. 
I was so happy... 
But joy in this life seldom lasts.

I had a keeper,
He helped me warn the ships at sea. 
We had grown closer, 
Till His joy meant everything to me. 
And He was to marry, 
A girl who shone with beauty and light. 
And they loved each other, 
And with me watched the sunsets into night. 

And the waves crashing around me, 
the sand slips out to the sea..
and the winds that blow reminds me, 
of what has been, and what can never be. 

She had to leave us, 
My keeper, He prayed for her safe return. 
But when the night came, 
The weather to a raging storm had turned. 
He watched their ship fight, 
But in vain, against the wild and terrible winds.
And me, so helpless, 
she dashed against the rocks, and met her rest. 

And the waves crashing around me, 
the sand slips out to the sea..
and the winds that blow reminds me, 
of what has been, and what can never be.

Then, on the next day, 
My keeper found her washed up on the shore..
He kissed her cold face, 
That they'd be together soon, He swore. 
I saw Him crying, watched as He buried her in the sand. 
And then He climbed my tower,
and off of the edge of me, He ran.

And the waves crashing around me, 
the sand slips out to the sea..
and the winds that blow reminds me, 
of what has been, and what can never be.

I am a light house, 
Worn by the weather and the waves, 
And though I'm empty, 
I still warn the sailors on their way


----------



## saturdayasusual (Apr 23, 2007)

Another...

Incubus - "I Miss You"

To see you when I wake up
Is a gift I didn't think could be real.
To know that you feel the same as I do
Is a three-fold, utopian dream.

You do something to me that I can´t explain.
So would I be out of line if i said
I miss you.

I see your picture,
I smell your skin on the empty pillow, next to mine.
You have only been gone ten days
But already I´m wasting away.

I know I´ll see you again
Whether far or soon.
But I need you to know that I care
And, I miss You.
(i miss you)
ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Butterbelly (Apr 23, 2007)

_Daughters_ - John Mayer

I know a girl
She puts the color inside of my world
But she's just like a maze
Where all of the walls all continually change
And I've done all I can
To stand on her steps with my heart in my hands
Now I'm starting to see
Maybe it's got nothing to do with me

Fathers, be good to your daughters
Daughters will love like you do
Girls become lovers who turn into mothers
So mothers, be good to your daughters too

Oh, you see that skin?
It's the same she's been standing in
Since the day she saw him walking away
Now she's left
Cleaning up the mess he made

So fathers, be good to your daughters
Daughters will love like you do
Girls become lovers who turn into mothers
So mothers, be good to your daughters too

Boys, you can break
You'll find out how much they can take
Boys will be strong
And boys soldier on
But boys would be gone without the warmth from
A womans good, good heart

On behalf of every man
Looking out for every girl
You are the god and the weight of her world

So fathers, be good to your daughters 
Daughters will love like you do
Girls become lovers who turn into mothers
So mothers, be good to your daughters too


----------



## clynn (Apr 23, 2007)

A Teardrop Left Behind - Black Tape For A Blue Girl

Sitting in your room, beneath a naked bulb you lie and stare
Lock yourself away where you never can be reached, and cry
Knowing how you lied
Still unsure why I want to give myself

Holding back your tears, you know no one's won in this game
The games come around and we both got hurt
Falling, slowly, tear me down inside, my friend
My cruel, uncaring friend, I'll always
Always think of you

Crying alone, you never saw what I want
You always thought that I wanted you
Open you eyes for once and see how I hurt
How you make me hurt
Cause you never cared for me, it took so long to
Understand your thinking and see through your lies
To my truth

It tears me up inside, knowing now your blind
You're never gonna care for me....

*sigh* That song has been haunting me since high school...


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 23, 2007)

These are of course not the most saddening songs, but certainly ones that have that effect. 

*Porcupine Tree* - Stop Swimming

This song leaks out onto the pavement
It could be a joke, it could be a statement
The more that I fake it and pretend I don't care
The more you can read in to what isn't there

Maybe it's time to stop swimming
Maybe it's time to find out where I'm at
What I should do and where I should be
But no-one will give me a map

I'll leave now this can't continue
But I forget which door I came through
And I know that the lift can be painfully slow
So I'm happy to leave by the window

*Dream Theater* - Six Degrees Of Inner Turbulence: Solitary Shell

He seemed no different from the rest
Just a healthy normal boy
His mama always did her best
And he was daddy's pride and joy

He learned to walk and talk on time
But never cared much to be held
And steadily he would decline
Into his solitary shell

As a boy he was considered somewhat odd
Kept to himself most of the time
He would daydream in and out of his own world
But in every other way he was fine

He's a Monday morning lunatic
Disturbed from time to time
Lost within himself
In his solitary shell

A temporary catatonic
Madman on occasion
When will he break out
Of his solitary shell

He struggled to get through his day
He was helplessly behind
He poured himself onto the page
Writing for hours at a time

As a man he was a danger to himself
Fearful and sad most of the time
He was drifting in and out of sanity
But in every other way he was fine

He's a Monday morning lunatic
Disturbed from time to time
Lost within himself
In his solitary shell

A momentary maniac
With casual delusions
When will he be let out
Of his solitary shell

*Dream Theater* - Disappear

Why, tell me the reasons why
Try, still I don't understand
Will I ever feel this again?
Blue sky, I'll meet you in the end
Free them, free the memories of you
Free me and rest 'til I'm with you

A day like today
My whole world has been changed
Nothing you say
Will help ease my pain

Turn, I'll turn this slowly 'round
Burn, burn to feel alive again
She, she'd want me to move on
See me, this place I still belong
Give chase to find more than I have found
And face this time now on my own

Days disappear
And my world keeps changing
I feel you here
And it keeps me sane

So I'm moving on
I'll never forget
As you lay there and watched me
Accepting the end
I knew you were scared
You were strong, I was trying
I gave you my hand
I said it's okay, letting go, time to leave here
And I'll carry on
The best that I can without you here beside me
Let Him come take you home


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Apr 23, 2007)

The Smashing Pumpkins - Behold! The Nightmare

I've faced the fathoms in your deep 
withstood the suitors quiet siege 
pulled down the heavens just to please you 
appease you 
the wind blows and I know 

I can't go on, digging roses from you grave 
to linger on, beyond the beyond 
where the willows weep 
and whirlpools sleep, you'll find me 
the coarse tide reflects sky 

and the night mare rides on, and the night mare rides on 
with a december black psalm 
and the night mare rides on 
what i fear is lost here 
the wind blows and I know 

all you have to do is run away 
and steal yourself from me 
become a mystery to gaze into 
you're so cruel in all you do 
but still I believe, I believe in you 

so may you come with your own knives 
you'll never take me alive 
with all the force of what is true 
is there nothing I can do? 

I can't go on, digging roses from you grave 
to linger on, beyond the beyond 
where the willows weep 
and whirlpools sleep, you'll find me 

and the night mare rides on, and the night mare rides on 
with a december black psalm 
and the night mare rides on 

I've faced the fathoms in your deep 
withstood the suitors quiet siege 
pulled down the heavens just to please you 
to hold the flower I can't keep 

Esthero - Gone
(this one hit home)


----------



## Lastminute.Tom (Apr 23, 2007)

this song used to really get to me, a dear friend sent it to me ages ago, it perfectly summed up our situation at the time because she now lives on the otherside of the world

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yELRb9dDRPI&mode=related&search=

Joy Enriquez - How can I not love you

_Cannot touch, cannot hold, cannot be together
Cannot love, cannot kiss, cannot love each other
Must be strong and we must let go
Cannot say what our hearts must know

How can I not love you
What do I tell my heart
When do I not want you here in my arms
How does one waltz away
From all of the memories
How do I not miss you when you are gone

Cannot dream, cannot share sweet and tender moments
Cannot feel how we feel, must pretend its over
Must be brave and we must go on, must not say
What weve known all along

How can I not love you
What do I tell my heart
When do I not want you here in my arms
How does one waltz away
From all of the memories
How do I not miss you when you are gone

How can I not love you

Must be brave and we must be strong
Cannot say what weve known all along

How can I not love you
What do I tell my heart
When do I not want you here in my arms
How does one waltz away
From all of the memories
How do I not miss you when you are gone

How can I not love you
When you are gone_

I also used to listen to Mad World on repeat when I was on a huge secondary school downer but I think everyone knows the lyrics to that by now, I have mixed feelings about "Hallelujah" sometimes I find it incredibly uplifting because it brings back memories of having all my friends around me singing it (well most of them) and my friend luke on guitar, and sometimes the verses that get me are 

_well maybe I've been here before
I've seen this room I've walked this floor
I used to live alone before I knew ya
and I've seen your flag on the marble arch
and love is not a victory march
it's cold and it's a broken Hallelujah

well maybe there's a god above
but all I ever learned from love
was how to shoot somebody who outdrew ya
and its not a cry you can hear at night
its not somebody who's seen the light
it's a cold and it's a broken hallelujah_

its just so piercing and chilling


----------



## KerrieKat (Apr 24, 2007)

My ex-fiance is an alchoholic bad. I loved him with all my heart but It wasn't meant to be. 

Anyway, this song tugs at my heart everytime I play it. 


"Joey" by Concrete Blonde

Joey, baby - dont get crazy
Detours. fences... I get defensive
I know youve heard it all before -
So I dont say it anymore
I just stand by and watch you
Fight your secret war.
Although I used to wonder why -
I used to cry till I was dry.
Still sometimes I get a strange pain
Inside
Oh, joey, if youre hurting so am i.

Joey, honey - I got some money
All is forgiven. listen, listen
And if I seem to be confused
I didnt mean to be with you.
And when you said I scared you,
Well I guess you scared me too.
But we got lucky once before
And if youre somewhere out there
Passed out on the floor.
Oh joey, Im not angry anymore


----------



## Wayne_Zitkus (Apr 24, 2007)

Here are three of the saddest songs from the rock-n-roll era - lyrics courtesy of my favorite lyric source, Leo's Lyrics (http://www.leoslyrics.com/):




> *Last Kiss - J. Frank Wilson & The Cavaliers (1964)*
> 
> Well, where oh where can my baby be?
> The Lord took her away from me.
> ...





> *Teen Angel - Mark Dinning (1959)*
> 
> Teen angel, teen angel, teen angel, ooh, ooh
> 
> ...





> *Patches - Dickey Lee (1962) *
> 
> Down by the river that flows by the coal yards.
> Stands wooden houses with shutters torn down
> ...


----------



## alienlanes (Apr 24, 2007)

Wild Zero said:


> [lyrics to "A New England"]



Damn, you have really good taste in music. I was just about to post the lyrics to "The Man in the Iron Mask."

But since you've got Billy Bragg covered already, I'll post something from England's _other_ great socialist folk-punk outfit, namely the Mekons:

_LAST DANCE

The dance floor's nearly empty now
Everyone's gone home
We're fragmented and broken up
Like love affairs
And as if seeing you for the first time
Something whispered
Looking at you in desperation
Knowing nothing ever happens
I wanted to say fall in love
I wanted to say fall in love with me
I wanted to say fall in love
It'll be alright

So beautiful, you were waltzing
Little frozen rivers all covered with snow
All fragmented and broken up
Oh well I guess it's time to go

But as if seeing you for the first time
Something whispered
Looking at you in desperation
Knowing nothing ever happens
I wanted to say fall in love
I wanted to say fall in love with me
I wanted to say fall in love
It'll be alright

You were waltzing..._


----------



## ATrueFA (Apr 24, 2007)

This is saddest song I've heard in a long time:

*Vienna Teng - Passage*

I died in a car crash two days ago
was unrecognizable
when they pulled me from the gears
no one's fault, no one's bottle
no one's teenage pride or throttle
our innocence is all the worse for fears
the other walked away alive
arms wrapped now around his wife

my lover sits, the silent eye
in a hurricane of warmth and word
my mother trembles with the sobs
whose absence seems absurd
my sister shouts to let her see
through the cloud of crowd surrounding me
my colleagues call for silence in my name

I died in a car crash three months ago
they burned me 'til I glowed
and crumbled to a fine gray sand
now I am nothing, everywhere
several breaths of strangers' air
and all thoughts ever written in my hand
they plant my tree out in the yard
it grows but takes the winter hard

my lover puts a knife to wrist
says tomorrow comes, hold on a while
my mother tosses in the sheets
and dreams me holding my own child
my sister plays our homemade tapes
laughs as tears stream down her face
my office door now bears a different name

I died in a car crash four years ago
my tree drinks melted snow
just eight feet tall a pale and fragile thing
bee stings beaches bright vacations
sunburnt high-school graduations
a sparrow healing from a broken wing
this year a glimpse of second chances
tiny apples on my tree's branches

my lover hears the open wind
and crawls blinking into the sun
my mother leafs through photographs
and thinks "yes she was a lovely one"
my sister can't decide her truth
asks aloud what I might do
in a conference hall my brief efforts engraved

I died in a car crash
a lifetime ago it seems
been a decade or two or three
they've just released a new design
bars and bags front and behind
my fate now an impossibility
safely packaged hurtling down
the highway hardly make a sound

my lover very much alive
arms wrapped now around his wife


Dave


----------



## Paw Paw (Apr 24, 2007)

KerrieKat said:


> My ex-fiance is an alchoholic bad. I loved him with all my heart but It wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Anyway, this song tugs at my heart everytime I play it.
> 
> ...


 
That song takes me back! I was a real mess then.

I don't know if this is a sad song or love song. But, it reminds me of someone who passed on. I will always love her and I want to cry just hearing it in my mind. It has been 23 yrs.

"Girl"- The Time

Girl, I called you up to say,
that I'm havin' trouble sleepin' ever since you went away.
Girl, I know you need a little time,
to get your head together. But baby, I can't stop cryin'.

(chorus)
Girl, why'd you go away?
What can I say to make you stay?
Girl, I was a fool.
I don't know what to do.
I'm still in love with you.

I'm still in love with you, baby.

Girl, I guess I was a fool,
to try to tie you down and make you play by the rules.
Girl, I guess I finally realized,
that keepin' you close to me, it would keep me alive.

(repeat chorus)

Don't know what I'm gonna do.

Girl, what can I say baby, to make you stay?
Girl, I don't know what to do. No I don't.
I'm still in love, still in love, still in love.

Girl, down on my knees. Oh baby, please.
Girl, oh baby, please. I'm still in love with you.

I'm still in love with you.

Called you up to say, Baby, I still love you.
I'm still in love, I'm still in love

I know longer own this. Tired of explaining. 

Peace,
2P.


----------



## Waxwing (Apr 24, 2007)

I present the sad-sack Bright Eyes (who used to seem really talented and now just seems, well, whiny) with a particularly good sad song:

_Going For the Gold_

There's a voice on the phone
telling what had happened
some kind of confusion
more like a disaster
and it wondered how you were left unaffected
but you had no knowledge
all the chemicals covered you
and so a jury was formed
as more liquor was poured
there's no need for conviction
they're not thirsting for justice
but I slept with the lies
I keep inside my head
I found out I was guilty
I found out I was guilty
but I won't be around for the sentencing
cause I'm leaving
on the next airplane

and though I know that my actions are impossible to justify
they seem adequate to fill up my time
and if I could talk to myself like I was someone else
then maybe I could take your advice
and I wouldn't act like such an asshole all the time

there's a film on the wall
makes the people look small
who are sitting beside it
all consumed in the drama
they must return to their lives
once the hero has died
they will drive to the office
stopping somewhere for coffee
where the folk singers, poets, and playwrights convene
dispinsing their wisdom
oh dear amateur orators
they will detail their pain
in some standard refrain
that will recite their sadness
like it's some kind of contest
well if it is
I think I am winning it
all beaming with confidence
as I make my final lap
the gold medal gleams
so hang it around my neck
cause I am deserving it
the champion of idiots

but a kid carries his Walkman on that long bus ride to omaha
I know a girl who cries when she practices violin
cause each note sounds so pure
it just cuts into her
and then the melody comes pouring out her eyes
and now to me everything else
just sounds like a lie.


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 24, 2007)

maybe not sad but it makes me feel melancholy....

Enya - Only Time Lyrics

Who can say
where the road goes
where the day flows
- only time
And who can say
if your love grows
as your heart chose
- only time

Who can say
why your heart sighs
as your love flies
- only time
And who can say
why your heart cries
when your love lies
- only time

Who can say
when the roads meet
that love might be
in your heart

And who can say
when the day sleeps
if the night keeps
all your heart

Night keeps all your heart

Who can say
if your love grows
as your heart chose
- only time
And who can say
where the road goes
where the day flows
- only time

Who knows - only time
Who knows - only time


----------



## Kimberleigh (Apr 24, 2007)

I'm probably the only person on the planet who loved Pearl Jam's cover of "Last Kiss".

My favorite sad songs...


Wish You Were Here - Pink Floyd

So, so you think you can tell
Heaven from Hell,
Blue skies from pain.
Can you tell a green field
From a cold steel rail?
A smile from a veil?
Do you think you can tell?

Did they get you to trade
Your heroes for ghosts?
Hot ashes for trees?
Hot air to a cool breeze?
Cold comfort for change?
Did you exchange
A walk on part in the war,
For a lead role in a cage?

How I wish, how I wish you were here.
We're just two lost souls
Swimming in a fish bowl,
Year after year,
Running over the same old ground.
What have we found?
The same old fears.
Wish you were here.


Everybody Hurts - REM

When the day is long and the night, the night is yours alone,
When you're sure you've had enough of this life, well hang on
Don't let yourself go, everybody cries and everybody hurts sometimes

Sometimes everything is wrong. now it's time to sing along
When your day is night alone, (hold on, hold on)
If you feel like letting go, (hold on)
When you think you've had too much of this life, well hang on

cause everybody hurts. take comfort in your friends
Everybody hurts. don't throw your hand. oh, no. don't throw your hand
If you feel like you&#65533;re alone, no, no, no, you are not alone

If you're on your own in this life, the days and nights are long,
When you think you've had too much of this life to hang on

Well, everybody hurts sometimes,
Everybody cries. and everybody hurts sometimes
And everybody hurts sometimes. so, hold on, hold on
Hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on, hold on
Everybody hurts. you are not alone.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Apr 25, 2007)

KerrieKat said:


> My ex-fiance is an alchoholic bad. I loved him with all my heart but It wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Anyway, this song tugs at my heart everytime I play it.
> 
> ...



That's one of my favorites too. My heart leaked a tablespoon of blood as soon as I saw the title.

Here are a few of mine:

*I Am So Ordinary - Paula Cole*

I nearly died I suicided softly 
I saw her shadow through the cafe window 
I watched you lean across the table 
I watched you whisper in her ear 

And she is your holy Mary 
And I am so ordinary 
And you can use me if you want to 
I know you need me just like an old soft shoe 

She looks like me but a bit prettier 
She's a skater and a ballet dancer 
I saw her on your motorcycle 
In the seat I thought was meant for me 

And she is your holy Mary 
And I am so ordinary 
And you can use me if you want to 
I know you need me just like an old soft shoe 

And when your mother came to Boston you disappeared 
And then I saw you three together 
I guess she makes the best impression 
With her charming femininity... 

And she is your holy Mary 
And I am so ordinary 
And you can use me if you want to 
I know you need me just like an old soft shoe 

Oh but I am the one you will call when alone 
And I am the one who will give when she's gone 
And so I give 
So I give 

I tell myself that love is truly giving 
Somehow I justify this 
Hoping you will understand me 
Hoping you will love me back 

And she is your holy Mary 
And I am so ordinary 
And she is your Queen Cleopatra 
And I'm just your morning after 
And she is your Star Spangled Banner 
And I am just Frere Jaque 
And you can lose me if you want to 

And I am so ordinary


*Nothing Compares 2 U - Sinead O'Connor*

It's been seven hours and fifteen days
since u took your love away
I go out every night and sleep all day
since u took your love away
since u been gone I can do whatever I want
I can see whomever I choose
I can eat my dinner in a fancy restaurant
but nothing
I said nothing can take away these blues,
'cos nothing compares
nothing compares 2 u

it's been so lonely without u here
like a bird without a song
nothing can stop these lonely tears from falling
tell me baby where did I go wrong
I could put my arms around every boy I see
but they'd only remind me of you
I went to the doctor guess what he told me
guess what he told me
he said girl u better have fun
no matter what u do
but he's a fool
'cos nothing compares
nothing compares 2 u

all the flowers that u planted mama
in the back yard
all died when u went away
I know that living with u baby was sometimes hard
but I'm willing to give it another try
'cos nothing compares
nothing compares 2 u


*This Time - Tracy Chapman*

This time
I wont show I'm vulnerable
This time
I wont give in first
This time
I will hold out with my love
This time
I will not be hurt
I'm gonna love myself
More than anyone else
I'm gonna treat me right
I'm gonna make you say
That you love me first
And you'll be the one with the most to lose tonight
This time

This time
I wont let my emotions rule my life
This time
I'm gonna keep my heart locked safe inside
This time
I'm gonna be my own best friend
This time
I'm gonna be the one

To win
Your love
Your affection
To hide
My fear
Of rejection
This time

I'm gonna love myself
More than anyone else
I'm gonna treat me right
I'm gonna make you say
That you love me first
And you'll be the one with the most to lose tonight
This time

This time
I wont let my emotions rule my life
This time
I'm gonna keep my heart locked safe inside
This time
I'm gonna be my own best friend
This time
I'm gonna be the one


----------



## UberAris (Apr 25, 2007)

Some rough times in my life brought this one back to mind...

I walk a lonely road
The only one that I have ever known
Don't know were it goes
But it's home to me and I walk alone
I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of broken dreams
Were the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk alone
I walk alone I walk alone
I walk alone and I walk a-

My shadows the only one that walks beside me
My shallow hearts the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Till then I'll walk alone

Ah..ah..

I'm walking down the line
That divides me somewhere in my mind
On the border line of the edge
And where I walk alone
Read between the lines
What's fucked up and everything's alright
Check my vital signs to know I'm still alive
And I walk alone
I walk alone I walk alone
I walk alone and I walk a-

My shadows the only one that walks beside me
My shallow hearts the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Till then I'll walk alone

Ah..ah..
I walk alone and I walk a-

I walk this empty street
On the Boulevard of broken dreams
Were the city sleeps
And I'm the only one and I walk a-

My shadows the only one that walks beside me
My shallow hearts the only thing that's beating
Sometimes I wish someone out there will find me
'Till then I'll walk alone

(Green Day; BLVD or Broken Dreams)


----------



## Arrhythmia (Apr 25, 2007)

Child Abuse - one of the saddest things I know.  


*Luka ~ Suzanne Vega*

My name is Luka
I live on the second floor
I live upstairs from you
Yes, I think you've seen me before 
If you hear something late at night
Some kind of trouble
Some kind of fight
Just don't ask me what it was
Just don't ask me what it was
Just don't ask me what it was 
I think it's 'cause I'm clumsy
I try not to talk too loud
Maybe it's because I'm crazy
I try not to act too proud
They only hit until you cry
And after that you don't ask why
You just don't argue anymore
You just don't argue anymore
You just don't argue anymore
Yes I think I'm okay
I walked into the door again
Well, if you ask that's what I'll say
And it's not your business anyway
I guess I'd like to be alone
With nothing broken, nothing thrown 
Just don't ask me how I am
Just don't ask me how I am
Just don't ask me how I am


----------



## maxi (Jun 22, 2007)

No matter how many times I listen to this Nick Drake song, I get teared up.



Northern sky

(From the album "BRYTER LAYTER")


I never felt magic crazy as this
I never saw moons knew the meaning of the sea
I never held emotion in the palm of my hand
Or felt sweet breezes in the top of a tree
But now you're here
Brighten my northern sky.

I've been a long time that I'm waiting
Been a long that I'm blown
I've been a long time that I've wandered
Through the people I have known
Oh, if you would and you could
Straighten my new mind's eye.

Would you love me for my money
Would you love me for my head
Would you love me through the winter
Would you love me 'til I'm dead
Oh, if you would and you could
Come blow your horn on high.

I never felt magic crazy as this
I never saw moons knew the meaning of the sea
I never held emotion in the palm of my hand
Or felt sweet breezes in the top of a tree
But now you're here
Brighten my northern sky.


----------



## butch (Jun 22, 2007)

Oh, so many good choices already. There are so many more to choose from, but I'll choose two that I used to listen to all the time a million years ago when I wanted a good cry:

*THIS WOMAN'S WORK/KATE BUSH*

Pray God you can cope. 
I stand outside this woman's work, 
This woman's world. 
Ooh, it's hard on the man, 
Now his part is over. 
Now starts the craft of the father. 

I know you have a little life in you yet. 
I know you have a lot of strength left. 
I know you have a little life in you yet. 
I know you have a lot of strength left. 

I should be crying, but I just can't let it show. 
I should be hoping, but I can't stop thinking 

Of all the things I should've said, 
That I never said. 
All the things we should've done, 
That we never did. 
All the things I should've given, 
But I didn't. 

Oh, darling, make it go, 
Make it go away. 

Give me these moments back. 
Give them back to me. 
Give me that little kiss. 
Give me your hand. 

(I know you have a little life in you yet. 
I know you have a lot of strength left. 
I know you have a little life in you yet. 
I know you have a lot of strength left.) 

I should be crying, but I just can't let it show. 
I should be hoping, but I can't stop thinking 

Of all the things we should've said, 
That were never said. 
All the things we should've done, 
That we never did. 
All the things that you needed from me. 
All the things that you wanted for me. 
All the things that I should've given, 
But I didn't. 

Oh, darling, make it go away. 
Just make it go away now.

and

*HERE COMES THE FLOOD/PETER GABRIEL*

When the night shows
The signals grow on radios
All the strange things
They come and go, as early warnings
Stranded starfish have no place to hide
Still waiting for the swollen easter tide
Theres no point in direction we cannot even choose a side.

I took the old track
The hollow shoulder, across the waters
On the tall cliffs
They were getting older, sons and daughters
The jaded underworld was riding high
Waves of steel hurled metal at the sky
And as the nail sunk in the cloud, the rain was warm and soaked the crowd.

Lord, here comes the flood
Well say goodbye to flesh and blood
If again the seas are silent
In any still alive
Itll be those who gave their island to survive
Drink up, dreamers, youre running dry.

When the flood calls,
You have no home, you have no walls
In the thunder crash
Youre a thousand minds, within a flash
Dont be afraid to cry at what you see
The actors gone, theres only you and me
And if we break before the dawn, theyll use up what we used to be.

Lord, here comes the flood
Well say goodbye to flesh and blood
If again, the seas are silent
In any still alive
Itll be those who gave their island to survive
Drink up, dreamers, youre running dry.


Imagine my surprise, years later, to find these 2 songs back to back on the "Felicity" soundtrack. even though I wasn't a "Felicity" watcher, that soundtrack is fantastic.


----------



## imfree (Jun 22, 2007)

This one gives me chills and can nearly stop my heart!


Ebony Eyes 
Artist:The Everly Brothers

On a weekend pass I wouldn't have had time
To get home and marry that baby of mine
So I went to the chaplain and he authorized
Me to send for my ebony eyes

My ebony eyes was coming to me
From out of the skies on Flight 1203
In an hour or two I would whisper "I do"
To my beautiful ebony eyes

SPOKEN
The plane was way overdue so I went inside to the airlines desk and I said "Sir, I
wonder why 1203 is so late?" He said "Aww, they probably took off late or they
may have run into some turbulent weather and had to alter their course." I went
back outside and I waited at the gate and I watched the beacon light from the
control tower as it whipped through the dark ebony skies as if it were searching for
(my ebony eyes.) And then came the announcement over the loudspeaker:
"Would those having relatives or friends on flight number 1203 please report to the
chapel across the street at once."

Then I felt a burning break deep inside
And I knew the heavenly ebony skies
Had taken my life's most wonderful prize
My beautiful ebony eyes

If I ever get to heaven I'll bet
The first angel I'll recognize
She'll smile at me and I know she will be
My beautiful ebony eyes


----------



## mango (Jun 22, 2007)

_*Sad Lisa*

by Cat Stevens



She hangs her head and cries on my shirt. 
She must be hurt very badly. 
Tell me what's making you sadly? 
Open your door, don't hide in the dark. 
You're lost in the dark, you can trust me. 
'Cause you know that's how it must be. 

Lisa Lisa, sad Lisa Lisa. 

Her eyes like windows, tricklin' rain 
Upon her pain getting deeper. 
Though my love wants to relieve her. 
She walks alone from wall to wall. 
Lost in a hall, she can't hear me. 
Though I know she likes to be near me. 

Lisa Lisa, sad Lisa Lisa. 

She sits in a corner by the door. 
There must be more I can tell her. 
If she really wants me to help her. 
I'll do what I can to show her the way. 
And maybe one day I will free her. 
Though I know no one can see her. 

Lisa Lisa, sad Lisa Lisa. _


​


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 22, 2007)

I STILL MISS SOMEONE

Johnny Cash

At my door the leaves are falling.
A cold, wild wind has come.
Sweethearts walk by together,
But I still miss someone.

No, I never got over those blue eyes;
I see them everywhere.
I miss the arms that held me
When all the love was there.

I wonder if she's sorry
For leaving what we'd begun.
There's someone for me somewhere,
But I still miss someone.


----------



## Trisha (Jun 22, 2007)

Gut-wrenching sad songs are a great way to wallow in self-pity (or self-loathing, perhaps). I know there are so many songs in the soundtrack of my life that I listened to on an endless loop when I was hurting and in a way it helped me to wallow for a while. Some of them:

Goodbye to Love by The Carpenters (I heart the Carpenters)
_
I'll say goodbye to love
No one ever cared if I should live or die
Time and time again the chance for love has passed me by
And all I know of love is how to live without it 
I just can't seem to find it

So I've made my mind up I must live my life alone
And though it's not the easy way
I guess I've always known
I'd say goodbye to love

There are no tomorrows for this heart of mine
Surely time will lose these bitter memories
And I'll find that there is someone to believe in
And to live for something I could live for

All the years of useless search
Have finally reached an end
Loneliness and empty days will be my only friend
From this day love is forgotten
I'll go on as best I can

What lies in the future is a mystery to us all
No one can predict the wheel of fortune as it falls
There may come a time when I will see that I've been wrong
But for now this is my song

And it's goodbye to love
I'll say goodbye to love_

I Can't Make You Love Me by Bonnie Raitt

_
Turn down the lights, turn down the bed
Turn down these voices inside my head
Lay down with me, tell me no lies
Just hold me close, don't patronize - don't patronize me

Cause I can't make you love me if you don't
You can't make your heart feel something it won't
Here in the dark, in these lonely hours
I will lay down my heart and I'll feel the power
But you won't, no you won't
'Cause I can't make you love me, if you don't


I'll close my eyes, then I won't see
The love you don't feel when you're holding me
Morning will come and I'll do what's right
Just give me till then to give up this fight
And I will give up this fight

Cause I can't make you love me if you don't
You can't make your heart feel something it won't
Here in the dark, in these lonely hours
I will lay down my heart and I'll feel the power
But you won't, no you won't
'Cause I can't make you love me, if you don't_

I Will Always Love You by the great Dolly Parton

_ If I should stay
Well, I would only be in your way
And so Ill go, and yet I know
That Ill think of you each step of my way
And I will always love you
I will always love you
Bitter-sweet memories
Thats all I have, and all Im taking with me
Good-bye, oh, please dont cry
cause we both know that Im not
What you need
I will always love you
I will always love you
And I hope life, will treat you kind
And I hope that you have all
That you ever dreamed of
Oh, I do wish you joy
And I wish you happiness
But above all this
I wish you love
I love you, I will always love you_

There's probably hundreds more but these stick out in my head right now


----------



## twinklebelle (Jun 22, 2007)

*I'm Not That Girl*

Hands touch, eyes meet
Sudden silence, sudden heat
Hearts leap in a giddy whirl
He could be that boy
But I'm not that girl:

Don't dream too far
Don't lose sight of who you are
Don't remember that rush of joy
He could be that boy
I'm not that girl

Ev'ry so often we long to steal
To the land of what-might-have-been
But that doesn't soften the ache we feel
When reality sets back in

Blithe smile, lithe limb
She who's winsome, she wins him
Gold hair with a gentle curl
That's the girl he chose
And Heaven knows
I'm not that girl:

Don't wish, don't start
Wishing only wounds the heart
I wasn't born for the rose and the pearl
There's a girl I know
He loves her so
I'm not that girl:

Mercy, I want to see Wicked. *sigh*

*Bad - U2*

If you twist and turn away
If you tear yourself in two again
If I could, yes I would
If I could, I would
Let it go
Surrender
Dislocate
If I could throw this
Lifeless lifeline to the wind
Leave this heart of clay
See you walk, walk away
Into the night
And through the rain
Into the half-light
And through the flame

If I could through myself
Set your spirit free
I'd lead your heart away
See you break, break away
Into the light
And to the day

Oooh oooh, oooh oooh, oooh oooh oooh...

To let it go! And so to fade away
To let it go!
And so fade away
I'm wide awake
I'm wide awake
Wide awake
I'm not sleeping, oh no, no, no

If you should ask then maybe they'd
Tell you what I would say
True colors fly in blue and black
Bruised silken sky and burning flag
Colors crash, collide in blood shot eyes

Oooh oooh, oooh oooh, oooh oooh oooh...

If I could, you know I would
If I could, I would
Let it go

This desparation
Dislocation
Separation
Condemnation
Revelation
In temptation
Isolation
Desolation

Let it go
And so fade away
To let it go, oh yeah
And so fade away
To let it go, oh No
And so to fade away
I'm wide awake
I'm wide awake
Wide awake
I'm not sleeping oh no no


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jun 23, 2007)

*Bonnie Raitt's "I Can't Make You Love Me"*

_Turn down the lights, turn down the bed
Turn down these voices inside my head
Lay down with me, tell me no lies
Just hold me close, don't patronize (don't patronize me)

Cause I can't make you love me if you don't
You can't make your heart feel something it won't
Here in the dark, in these lonely hours
I will lay down my heart and I'll feel the power
But you won't, no, you won't
Cause I can't make you love me if you don't

I'll close my eyes, then I won't see
The love you don't feel when you're holding me
Morning will come and I'll do what's right
Just give me till then to give up this fight (and I will give up this fight)

Cause I can't make you love me if you don't
You can't make your heart feel something it won't
Here in the dark, in these lonely hours
I will lay down my heart and I'll feel the power
But you won't, no, you won't
Cause I can't make you love me if you don't_


----------



## Vice Admiral D (Jun 23, 2007)

Elvis Costello and Burt Bacharah's"In The Darkest Place":

In the darkest place
I know
That is where you'll find me
Even though you didn't have to remind me
I shut out the lights
Your eyes adjust
They'll never be the same
You know I love you so
Lets start again

Since you put me down
It seems
I've been very gloomy
You may laugh, but pretty girls look right through me
They don't sense the faintest glimmering
That is the torch i bear
There's light enough for me to find my way

But I only have to tell myself that by now
You could be with someone else
Is there light beneath your door and
Laughter from within?

Do your friends come around
Saying, "try to find another lover"?
He won't love you like i do

In the darkest place
I'm lost
I have abandoned every hope
Maybe you'll understand i must
Shut out the light

Your eyes adjust
They'll never be the same
You know i love you so
Lets start again

Do your friends come around
Saying, "try to find another lover"?
He won't love you like i do

In the darkest place
That is where you'll find me
In the darkest place
That is where you'll find me

And XTC's "Your Dictionary":

H-a-t-e
Is that how you spell love in your dictionary?
K-i-c-k
Pronounced as kind
F-u-c-k
Is that how you spell friend in your dictionary?
Black on black
A guidebook for the blind

Well now that I can see my eyes won't weep
Now that I can hear your song sounds cheap
Now that I can talk all your corn I'll reap
Im not so sure that joey wed a virgin mary
There are no words for me inside your dictionary

S-l-a-p
Is that how you spell kiss in your dictionary?
C-o-l-d
Pronounced as care
S-h-i-t
Is that how you spelt me in your dictionary?
Four-eyed fool
You led round everywhere

Now that I can see its the queen's new clothes
Now that I can hear all your poison prose
Now that I can talk with my tongue unfroze
Im not so sure of Santa or the Buck-tooth Fairy
There are no words for me inside your dictionary

Now your laughter has a hollow ring
But the hollow ring has no finger in
So lets close the book and let the day begin
And our marriage be undone.

Jeez, these aren't even the saddest ones for me. Too many! I gots volumes of sad music!


----------



## Vice Admiral D (Jun 23, 2007)

Wayne_Zitkus said:


> Here are three of the saddest songs from the rock-n-roll era - lyrics courtesy of my favorite lyric source, Leo's Lyrics (http://www.leoslyrics.com/):




Tragic songs! How about this one?

_TELL LAURA I LOVE HER
Ray Peterson 

Laura and Tommy were lovers
He wanted to give her everything
Flowers, presents and most of all, a wedding ring
He saw a sign for a stock car race
A thousand dollar prize it read
He couldn't get Laura on the phone
So to her mother Tommy said

Tell Laura I love her, tell Laura I need her
Tell Laura I may be late
I've something to do, that cannot wait

He drove his car to the racing grounds
He was the youngest driver there
The crowed roared as they started the race
'Round the track they drove at a deadly pace
No one knows what happened that day
How his car overturned in flames
But as they pulled him from the twisted wreck
With his dying breath, they heard him say

Tell Laura I love her, tell Laura I need her
Tell Laura not to cry
My love for her will never die

And in the chapel where Laura prays 
For Tommy who passed away
It was just for Laura he lived and died
Alone in the chapel she can hear him cry

Tell Laura I love her, tell Laura I need her
Tell Laura not to cry
My love for her will never die
Tell Laura I love her....._

Sad on it's own, and depressing with the song having my name and the name of "The One That Got Away" in it. If I ever get in a car accident and have last words, that last line just may be my choice....


----------



## Koldun (Jun 23, 2007)

As the World Falls Down
David Bowie

As such a sad love
Deep in your eyes, a kind of pale jewel
Open and closed within your eyes
Ill place the sky within your eyes

Theres such a fooled heart
Beating so fast in search of new dreams
A love that will last within your heart
Ill place the moon within your heart

As the pain sweeps through
Makes no sense for you
Every thrill has gonst
Wasnt too much fun at all
But Ill be there for you-oo-oo
As the world falls down
Falling
(as the world) falling down
Falling in love

Ill paint you mornings of gold
Ill spin you valentine evenings
Though were strangers till now
Were choosing the path between the stars
Ill leave my love between the stars

As the pain sweeps through
Makes no sense for you
Every thrill has gone
Wasnt too much fun at all
But Ill be there for you-oo-oo
As the world falls down
Falling
(as the world falls)
Falling
Falling
As the world falls down
Falling
Falling
Falling
Falling in love
As the world falls down
Falling
Falling
Falling
Falling in love
As the world falls down
Makes no sense at all
Makes no sense to fall
Falling
As the world falls down
Falling
Falling
Falling in love
As the world falls down
Falling
Falling
Falling in love
Falling in love
Falling in love
Falling in love
Falling in love


----------



## Koldun (Jun 23, 2007)

Learn to Crawl
Black Lab

You can laugh, you can feel fine
You can dance with a little twist
Turn your pretty red-head babe, you forget that I exist
Can you see yourself in my battered eye
Would you leave me on the side of the road
Would you wall crawl up to me, would you talk to me?

I'm already asking, I'm down on my knees
I'm already begging, begging you please
Can you teach me how to fly? (Come on)
'Cause see I'm scared to die (Come on)
And I've only just begun to learn to crawl
Can you teach me how to fight? (Come on)
You can keep me up all night (Come on)
Would you be there on the ground if I should fall?
Fall for you

I can feel it like the spider's sting
Like a memory in my mouth
I feel like the morning fell, like the bottom's falling out
I can see what's up there above it all, laying down in the valley below
I can wall crawl up to you, I can talk to you

I'm already asking, I'm down on my knees
I'm already begging, begging you please
Can you teach me how to fly? (Come on)
'Cause see I'm scared to die (Come on)
And I've only just begun to learn to crawl
Can you teach me how to fight? (Come on)
You can keep me up all night (Come on)
Would you be there on the ground if I should fall?
Fall for you
Fall for you

Na na na na na na(8x)
(Yeah)

Can you teach me how to fly? (Come on)
'Cause see I'm scared to die (Come on)
'Cause I've only just begun to learn to crawl
Can you teach me how to fight? (Come on)
You can keep me up all night (Come on)
Would you be there on the ground if I should fall?
Fall for you (Na na na na na na)
Fall for you (Na na na na na na)
Fall for you


----------



## Koldun (Jun 23, 2007)

Comfortably Numb
Pink Floyd

Hello.
Is there anybody in there? 
Just nod if you can hear me.
Is there anyone home? 

Come on, now.
I hear youre feeling down.
Well I can ease your pain,
Get you on your feet again.

Relax.
I need some information first.
Just the basic facts:
Can you show me where it hurts? 

There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I cant hear what youre sayin.
When I was a child I had a fever.
My hands felt just like two balloons.
Now I got that feeling once again.
I cant explain, you would not understand.
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.

Ok.
Just a little pinprick. [ping]
Therell be no more --aaaaaahhhhh!
But you may feel a little sick.

Can you stand up? 
I do believe its working. good.
Thatll keep you going for the show.
Come on its time to go.

There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ships smoke on the horizon.
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I cant hear what youre sayin.
When I was a child I caught a fleeting glimpse,
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone.
I cannot put my finger on it now.
The child is grown, the dream is gone.
I have become comfortably numb.


----------



## Koldun (Jun 23, 2007)

Black
Pearl Jam

Hey... oooh...
Sheets of empty canvas, untouched sheets of clay
Were laid spread out before me as her body once did.
All five horizons revolved around her soul
As the earth to the sun
Now the air I tasted and breathed has taken a turn

Ooh, and all I taught her was everything
Ooh, I know she gave me all that she wore
And now my bitter hands chafe beneath the clouds
Of what was everything.
Oh, the pictures have all been washed in black, tattooed everything...

I take a walk outside
I'm surrounded by some kids at play
I can feel their laughter, so why do I sear?
Oh, and twisted thoughts that spin round my head
I'm spinning, oh, I'm spinning
How quick the sun can drop away

And now my bitter hands cradle broken glass
Of what was everything?
All the pictures have all been washed in black, tattooed everything...

All the love gone bad turned my world to black
Tattooed all I see, all that I am, all I'll be... yeah...
Uh huh... uh huh... ooh...

I know someday you'll have a beautiful life,
I know you'll be a sun in somebody else's sky, but why
Why, why can't it be, why can't it be mine


----------



## Koldun (Jun 23, 2007)

When We Die
Bowling for Soup

Well, I know that it's early
And it's too hard to think
And the broken empty bottles
Are reminder in the sink
But I thought that I should tell you
If it's not to late to say
I could put back all the pieces,
They just might not fit the same

Nothing's worth losing
Especially the chance to make it right

And I know that we're gonna be fine
And the tattooed mistakes
Are gonna fade over time
As long as we live, time passes by
And we won't get it back when we die

Well, I know it's been years now,
And I don't look the same
And the hopes and dreams you had for me
You thought went down the drain.
And the room feels so empty
where my pictures used to be
And I can't say that I blame you,
But you can't blame me

Cuz nothing's worth losing
Especially the chance to make it right

And I know that we're gonna be fine
And the tattooed mistakes are gonna fade over time
As long as we live, time passes by
And we won't get it back when we die

Come over
Come over

Cause I gotta know,
If I am doing this all on my own

Come over
Come over

How can I show you if you're not here

And I know that we're gonna be fine
And the tattooed mistakes
Are gonna fade over time
As long as we live, time passes by
And we won't get it back when we die

And I know that we're gonna be fine
And the tattooed mistakes
are gonna fade over time
As long as we live, time passes by
And we won't get it back when we die

Come over
Come over

Wooohooohooohaaaaawwww


----------



## clynn (Jun 23, 2007)

The Wind That Shakes The Barley
(made even more haunting by Lisa Gerrard's voice)

I sat within the valley green
I sat me with my true love
My sad heart strove the two between
The old love and the new love
The old for her the new 
That made me think on Ireland dearly
While soft the wind blew down the glade 
And shook the golden barley

T'was hard the woeful words to frame
To break the ties that bound us
But harder still to bear the shame
Of foreign chains around us
And so I said the mountain glen
I'll meet at morning early
And I'll join the bold, united men
While soft wind shook the barley

T'was sad I kissed away her tears
My fond arm round her flinging
When a foe, man's shot burst on our ears
From out the wild woods ringing
A bullet pierced my true love's side
In life's young spring, so early
And on my breast in blood she died
While soft winds shook the barley

But blood for blood without remorse
I've ta'en at outlart hollow
I've lain my true love's clay like corpse
Where I full soon must follow
Around her grave I've wandered drear
Noon, night, and morning early
With breaking heart when e'er I hear
The wind that shakes the barley


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh Life (There Must Be More) 
Artist: The Alan Parson Project 


Waves roll out
Out to sea
Tasting the saltwater
Tears upon her cheek

Morning breaks
She's not there
Who could ever find her?
Who would even care?

No one heard
No one came
No angel of mercy
Appears to know her name

Where is hope
When words fail
All the colours running
Inside when life turns pale

In the dock the boats are harboured
Where the water's cold and still
Oh life, she cries, I've lost the will

From the bridge she sees a lifetime
Being washed upon the shore
Oh life, she cries
There must be more...

Tides roll in
Waters rise
Any chance of reason
Only clouds her eyes

Arms of grace
She won't feel
All the wounds inside her
That time can never heal

The city lights shine seaward
Swirling in a trance
Her eyes upon the water
Alone in her last dance

From the docks the boats are leaving
As she cries into the dawn
"Oh life, I'm barely holding on"

And she sees her future falling
Til it finds the ocean floor
Oh life, she cries
There must be more

There must be more

And with the early light
She'll sail into the clear
The winds are all behind her
The hour's almost here

From the bridge she hears the voices
Turn into a roar
Oh life she cries
There must be more

On the dock her soul is sinking
But her spirit longs to soar
Oh life, she cries
There must be more

There must be more
There must be more
Oh life I'm barely holding on

There must be more
There must be more
Oh life there must be something more 

The music that accompanies these lyrics is absolutely amazing...to me.


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 23, 2007)

Koldun said:


> Comfortably Numb
> <snip>I have become comfortably numb.


What a incredible song! And I really started appreciating it more when David Chase (that Sadist) put it in the script of the Sopranos when my favorite character Christopher was killed.....

Great choice and what a sad song!


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 23, 2007)

First up: _*Lately*_ by Steveland Morris (bka Stevie Wonder) (remade by Jodeci in 1995)

Lately I have had this strangest feeling, 
with no vivd reasons here to find. 
Yet the thought of losing's been hanging, round my mind... 
Far more frequently you're wearing perfume, 
with you say, "No special place to go" 
But when I ask will you be coming back soon, 
you don't know, never know. 

Well, I'm a man of many wishes, 
I hope my premonition misses, 
but what I really feel, my eyes won't let me hide, 
cause they always start to cry. 
cause it's time could mean goodbye. 

Lately I've been staring in the mirror, 
very slowly picking me apart. 
Tryin' to tell myself I have no reason, with your heart. 
Just the other night while you were sleeping, 
I vaguely heard you whisper someone's name. 
But when I ask you of the thoughts you're keeping, 
you just say, nothing's changed. 

Well, I'm a man of many wishes, 
I hope my premonition misses, 
but what I really feel, my eyes won't let me hide, 
cause they always start to cry. 
cause it's time could mean goodbye. 

Second up *Another Lonely Christmas *by Roger Nelson (aka as Prince Rodgers Nelson bka Prince)

Last night I spent another lonely Christmas
Darling, darling, u should've been there
Cuz all the 1s I dream about
U are the 1 that makes my love shout
U see, u are the only 1 I care 4

Remember the time we swam naked
In your father's pool?
Boy he was upset that night
But boy was that ever cool

Remember the night we played pokeno 4 money
And u robbed me blind
Remember how u used 2 scream so loud
Cuz u hated that number 9

Hey, I saw your sister skating on the lake
This afternoon
Good Heaven how she's grown
She swoons the boy skaters she's so tall

But of all your father's children
All your father's children, baby
U know, u are the finest of them all
U are brighter than the northern star

Last night I spent another lonely Christmas
Darling, darling, u, u should've been there
U see, of all the 1s I dream about
U are the 1 that makes my love shout
U see, u are the only 1 I care 4
Yeah

My momma used 2 say
Always trust your lover
Now I guess that only applies 2 her
Cuz baby u promised me
Baby u promised me u'd never leave
Then u died on the 25th day of December
Oh baby

Last night I spent another lonely, lonely Christmas
Darling, baby, u, u should've been there
Cuz all the 1s I dream about
U are the 1 that makes my love shout
U see, u are the only 1 I care 4
Yeah

Your father said it was pnemonia
Your mother said it was strep
But the doctor said u were dead
And I, I say its senseless

Every Christmas night 4 7 years now
I drink banana daquaris 'til I'm blind
As long as I can hear u smilin' baby
U won't hear my tears
Another lonely Christmas is mine
Yeah, mine
Yeah
Another lonely Christmas is mine

Last night, yeah, I spent another lonely, lonely Christmas
Darling, darling, u should've been there, yeah
Cuz all the 1's I dream about
U are the 1 that makes my love shout
U see, u are the only 1 I care 4.....


----------



## cammy (Jun 23, 2007)

Have I Told You Lately - written by Van Morrison, Rod Stewart version

I "gave" this song to my eldest daughter when she was a baby; she's now an adult. It makes me cry everytime. 


Have I told you lately that I love you? 
Have I told you there's no one else above you? 
Fill my heart with gladness, take away all my sadness, 
Ease my troubles, that's what you do. 

For the morning sun in all it's glory, 
Meets the day with hope and comfort too, 
You fill my life with laughter, somehow you make it better, 
Ease my troubles, that's what you do. 

There's a love less defined, 
And its yours and its mine, 
Like the sun. 
And at the end of the day, 
We should give thanks and pray, 
To the one, to the one. 

Have I told you lately that I love you? 
Have I told you there's no one else above you? 
Fill my heart with gladness, take away all my sadness, 
Ease my troubles, that's what you do. 
There's a love less defined, 
And its yours and its mine, 
Like the sun. 
And at the end of the day, 
We should give thanks and pray, 
To the one, to the one. 

Have I told you lately that I love you? 
Have I told you there's no one else above you? 
Fill my heart with gladness, take away all my sadness, 
Ease my troubles, that's what you do. 

Take away all my sadness, fill my life with gladness, 
Ease my troubles, that's what you do. 

Take away all my sadness, fill my life with gladness, 
Ease my troubles, that's what you do.


----------



## KuroBara (Jun 23, 2007)

This is the English translation to the saddest song I've ever heard, "Final Promise (Saigo no Yakusoku):

Rain begins to fall on you
As if hurrying your goodbye
Say something, anything
I want to be closer to youIf you let go of my hand
I won't reach you anymore
I closed my eyes tightly against
The feelings that had become unbearable

Don't cry until the end
Though I want your face and voice to be engraved into my heart
Why don't I want to believe in these feelings?
I love you too much.

Though my heart shouts
So much that I can't speak
If I stop you in the rain like this
You'll be soaked through

Your fingers gently enfolded mine
As if silently protecting me
Someday, everything I'd remembered
Will become far away

Without looking back, you say 
Someday we'll meet again."
It was the last promise I was waiting for.
Though I understand that we'll never have the same dream again
I want to stop time as it is.

Don't cry until the end
I can't see you, as your back blurs and fades into the distance
I still can't believe- don't want to believe- in these feelings
I love you too much


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 23, 2007)

KerrieKat said:


> My ex-fiance is an alchoholic bad. I loved him with all my heart but It wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Anyway, this song tugs at my heart everytime I play it.
> 
> ...




OMG Kerrie Kat! I forgot how much I loved that song. I just downloaded it and now I'm a happy fat girl... except I'll probably play it 30 times in a row and it's in my vocal range so I'll be singing along at the top of my lungs, making myself hoarse, melancholy and slightly depressed all at the same time.. Yay! 

Thank you!!


----------



## SoCoCare (Jun 23, 2007)

DJ Zulu- The Jodeci cover of "Lately" gets me every.single.time. Good call.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 23, 2007)

on my road trip last week i was listening to a lot of built to spill, and i've fallen in love with 'twin falls idaho' all over again.
you've kind of gotta hear the actual song to understand what's sad about it - doug martch's voice is just like that. 

Christmas Twin Falls, Idaho is her oldest memory
She was only two 
the first time she felt blue
Cafeteria Harrison Elementary
Beneath a parachute 
I saw her without shoes
7UP I touched her thumb and she knew it was me
Although she couldn't see - unless of course she peeked
My mom's good she got me out of Twin Falls, Idaho
Before I got too old 
you know how that goes.
That's where she still was the summer she turned 17
1983, three weeks after me
Last I heard was she had twins or maybe it was three
Although I've never seen 
but that don't bother me.


----------



## SoCoCare (Jun 23, 2007)

grey- ani difranco

the sky is grey, the sand is grey, and the ocean is grey. 
i feel right at home in this stunning monochrome, alone in my way. 
i smoke and i drink and every time i blink i have a tiny dream. 
but as bad as i am i'm proud of the fact that i'm worse than i seem. 

what kind of paradise am i looking for? 
i've got everything i want and still i want more.
maybe some tiny shiny thing will wash up on the shore. 

you walk through my walls like a ghost on tv you penetrate me 
and my little pink heart is on its little brown raft floating out to sea. 
and what can i say but i'm wired this way and you're wired to me, 
and what can i do but wallow in you unintentionally? 

what kind of paradise am i looking for?
i've got everything i want and still i want more. 
maybe some tiny shiny key will wash up on the shore. 

regretfully, i guess i've got three simple things to say. 
why me? 
why this now? 
why this way? 
overtone's ringing, undertow's pulling away 
under a sky that is grey on sand that is grey by an ocean that's grey. 

what kind of paradise am i looking for? 
i've got everything i want and still i want more. 
maybe some tiny shiny key will wash up on the shore.


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 23, 2007)

I think I posted this in the "Songs that Make You Cry" thread at some point, but I'll post it here too. "Ghost" by Indigo Girls... I played the hell out of this after my last boyfriend dumped me. I still get a little choked up by it. lol.. Me = dork.

there's a letter on the desktop that i dug out of a drawer 
the last truce we ever came to from our adolescent war 
and i start to feel a fever from the warm air through the screen 
you come regular like seasons shadowing my dreams 
and the mississippi's mighty but it starts in Minnesota 
at a place where you could walk across with five steps down 
and i guess that's how you started like a pinprick to my heart 
but at this point you rush right through me 
and i start to drown and there's not enough room in this world for my pain 
signals cross and love gets lost and time passed makes it plain 
of all my demon spirits i need you the most 
i'm in love with your ghost - i'm in love with your ghost 
dark and dangerous like a secret that gets whispered in a hush 
(don't tell a soul) 
when i wake the things i dreamt about you last night make me blush 
(don't tell a soul) 
when you kiss me like a lover then you sting me like a viper
i go follow to the river play your memory like the piper 
and i feel it like a sickness how this love is killing me 
but i'd walk into the fingers of your fire willingly 
and dance the edge of sanity i've never been this close 
in love with your ghost ooooh unknowing captor 
you'll never know how much you pierce my spirit 
but i can't touch you 
can you hear it a cry to be free 
or i'm forever under lock and key as you pass through me 
now i see your face before me i would launch a thousand ships 
to bring your heart back to my island as the sand beneath me slips 
as i burn up in your presence and i know now how it feels 
to be weakened like Achilles with you always at my heels 
and my bitter pill to swallow is the silence that i keep 
that poisons me i can't swim free the river is too deep 
though i'm baptized by your touch i am no worse at most 
in love with your ghost


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jun 23, 2007)

Sad songs just might be my favorite. 

Here's "The River" by Missy Higgins:


She ran until her face was numb with cold and 
Wore a cotton gown that blazed the night untold. 
She ran until her feet refused to hold 
So heavy a heart for someone merely ten years old. 
And when she reached the river her knees began to shiver, 
Her head with pounding voices from home. 
Behind her was a vision, a painful apparition 
Of a darker world that no-one should know. 

Somebody's bed will never be warm again, 
The river will keep this friend. 
Yeah somebody's bed will never be warm again, 
No never again. 

She dived beneath the water's icy skin, 
Hoping the cold would kill the smell of angry gin, 
And her eyes grew wider than they'd ever been 
Just wishing the numbness to cut deeper with its pins. 
And as her body lay there she decided to stay there 
Till darkness came to pull her away. 
And beautifully she sank as up river was the bank 
Where some bodiless troubles would stay. 

Somebody's bed will never be warm again, 
The river will keep this friend. 
Yeah somebody's bed will never be warm again, 
No never again. 

Somebody's bed will never be warm again, 
The river will keep this friend. 
Yeah somebody's bed will never be warm again, 
No never again.


----------



## Dj Zulu (Jun 23, 2007)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I think I posted this in the "Songs that Make You Cry" thread at some point, but I'll post it here too. "Ghost" by Indigo Girls... I played the hell out of this after my last boyfriend dumped me. I still get a little choked up by it. lol.. Me = dork.



Oh my! _Ghost_ was the first song I really listened to by the Indigo Girls as my ex girlfriend used to take me to this women's hangout in Atlanta (Decatur to be exact) called Eddie's attic and it was played there a lot. That's a good one because it's one of my all time favorite songs and it is so haunting!


----------



## Ample Pie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Pitseleh by Elliott Smith*

I'll tell you why I don't want to know where you are
I got a joke I been dying to tell you
A silent kid is looking down the barrel
To make the noise that I kept so quiet
I kept it from you, Pitseleh
I'm not what's missing from your life now
I could never be the puzzle pieces
They say that god makes problems
Just to see what you can stand
Before you do as the devil pleases
And give up the thing you love
But no one deserves it
The first time I saw you I knew it would never last
I'm not half what I wish I was
I'm so angry
I don't think it'll ever pass
And I was bad news for you just because
I never meant to hurt you

*Thirteen by Big Star*

Won't you let me walk you home from school
Won't you let me meet you at the pool
Maybe Friday I can
get tickets for the dance
and I'll take you
Won't you tell your dad, "Get off my back"
Tell him what we said 'bout 'Paint It Black'
Rock 'n' Roll is here to stay
Come inside where it's okay
And I'll shake you.
Won't you tell me what you're thinking of
Would you be an outlaw for my love
If it's so, well, let me know
If it's "no", well, I can go
I won't make you

*Drink 'Til We're Gone by Lucero*

Life is short in spite of your plans
So tell the girls they're pretty while you can
'Cause one day they're gone, and all ya got left's
some empty bottles and an ol' country song
that plays on and on
I've wasted my time with these cigarettes
and these ashes are all I got left
I watch this old town and nothing's left for me
Washed down stream and into the sea
Cause this big old river will kill us in time
'Til then we'll drink it's weight in cheep beer and wine
We can drink just as fast as the river is strong
And we'll drink 'til we're gone
We'll drink 'til we're gone
Life is short in spite of your plans
So tell the girls they're pretty while you can
'Cause one day they're gone, and all ya got left's
some empty bottles and an ol' country song
And this big old river will kill us in time
'Til then we'll drink it's weight in cheep beer and wine
We can drink as fast as the river is strong
And we'll drink 'til we're gone
We'll drink 'til we're gone



*Denton, TX by Damien Jurado*

she walked in with sadness in her eyes.
I could tell shed been sleeping with the stars.
well hello, I am dawn. yes, Ive seen you around
and I just live down from here.
and she has a dad she does not know,
who sends her letters with no return address.
I dont know his name; he dont know my face.
I am better off this way.
on the weekends, well, I drive around the town
in a car that I borrowed from my mom.
she makes hotel beds where the sidewalk ends
and I wait for her to come home, please come home.
then one day she finally stopped coming around.
my best friend said she probably moved out of town.
not a letter was sent, not a phone call was made
and I hope she comes back heresome day.

>>listen


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2007)

Markus Shultz - Somewhere (Markus Schulz Coldharbour Remix)

Ooooohhh...

Somewhere...

When you were talking
I wasn't listening to a word you said.
When you were talking
I wasn't listening to a word you said.

I was somewhere
Thinking something,
Feeling someone else...

I was somewhere
Thinking something,
Feeling someone else...

Yeah, yeah... (even if I hurt...)

I was somewhere
Thinking something,
Feeling someone else...
Yeah, yeah... (even if I hurt...)

I was somewhere
Thinking something,
Feeling someone else...
Yeah, yeah... (even if I hurt...)

Why don't you stop talking? 

I was somewhere
Thinking something,
Feeling someone else...

I was somewhere
Thinking something,
Feeling someone else...

Even if I hurt 

Yeeeah...

Why don't you stop talking?

Why don't you stop talking?

Why don't you stop talking?


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 23, 2007)

No Doubt - Don't Speak

You and me
We used to be together
Everyday together always
I really feel
That I'm losing my best friend
I can't believe
This could be the end
It looks as though you're letting go
And if it's real
Well I don't want to know

Don't speak
I know just what you're saying
So please stop explaining
Don't tell me cause it hurts
Don't speak
I know what you're thinking
I don't need your reasons
Don't tell me cause it hurts

Our memories
Well, they can be inviting
But some are altogether
Mighty frightening
As we die, both you and I
With my head in my hands
I sit and cry

Don't speak
I know just what you're saying
So please stop explaining
Don't tell me cause it hurts (no, no, no)
Don't speak
I know what you're thinking
I don't need your reasons
Don't tell me cause it hurts

It's all ending
I gotta stop pretending who we are...
You and me I can see us dying...are we?

Don't speak
I know just what you're saying
So please stop explaining
Don't tell me cause it hurts (no, no, no)
Don't speak
I know what you're thinking
I don't need your reasons
Don't tell me cause it hurts
Don't tell me cause it hurts!
I know what you're saying
So please stop explaining

Don't speak,
don't speak,
don't speak,
oh I know what you're thinking
And I don't need your reasons
I know you're good,
I know you're good,
I know you're real good
Oh, la la la la la la La la la la la la
Don't, Don't, uh-huh Hush, hush darlin'
Hush, hush darlin' Hush, hush
don't tell me tell me cause it hurts
Hush, hush darlin' Hush, hush darlin'
Hush, hush don't tell me tell me cause it hurts


----------



## PhillyFA (Jun 23, 2007)

This is one of my favorite songs by Bob Dylan, "Every Grain Of Sand."

In the time of my confession, in the hour of my deepest need
When the pool of tears beneath my feet flood every newborn seed
There's a dyin' voice within me reaching out somewhere,
Toiling in the danger and in the morals of despair.

Don't have the inclination to look back on any mistake,
Like Cain, I now behold this chain of events that I must break.
In the fury of the moment I can see the Master's hand
In every leaf that trembles, in every grain of sand.

Oh, the flowers of indulgence and the weeds of yesteryear,
Like criminals, they have choked the breath of conscience and good cheer.
The sun beat down upon the steps of time to light the way
To ease the pain of idleness and the memory of decay.

I gaze into the doorway of temptation's angry flame
And every time I pass that way I always hear my name.
Then onward in my journey I come to understand
That every hair is numbered like every grain of sand.

I have gone from rags to riches in the sorrow of the night
In the violence of a summer's dream, in the chill of a wintry light,
In the bitter dance of loneliness fading into space,
In the broken mirror of innocence on each forgotten face.

I hear the ancient footsteps like the motion of the sea
Sometimes I turn, there's someone there, other times it's only me.
I am hanging in the balance of the reality of man
Like every sparrow falling, like every grain of sand.


----------



## PrettyLife (Jun 23, 2007)

Autumns Monologue

Oh why can't I be what you need?
A new improved version of me.
But I'm nothing so good
no, I'm nothing...
just bones, a lonely ghost burning down songs
of violence, of love, and of sorrow.
I beg for just one more tomorrow!
Where you'd hold me down, fold me in
deep deep deep in the heart of your sins.

I'd break in two over you
I'd break in two
and each piece of me dies
and only you can give the breath of life!
But you don't see me. You dont.

Here I'm pinned between darkness and light,
bleached and blinded by these nights.
Where I'm tossing and tortured till dawn
by you, visions of you, then you're gone.
The shock bleeds the red from my face,
when i hear someone's taken my place.
How could love be so thoughtless, so cruel?
When all, all that i did was for you...

I'd break in two over you
I'd break in two
and each piece of me dies
and only you can give the breath of life!
But you dont see me. You don't.

I'd break in two over you
I'd break in two
and each piece of me dies
and only you can give the breath of life!
But you don't see me. You don't.

I'd break in two over you,
I'd break in two over you! Over you
I'd break in two,
I would break in two for you.
Now you see me, now you don't.
Now you need me, now you don't.


----------



## wistful (Jun 24, 2007)

GEF this is a great thread. I'm sorry I'm only discovering it now.I'm all about sad songs especially when I feel the need to wallow in a bit of pain or if I just need the release of a good cry.Music really has the power to evoke emotions like few other things do.My user name isn't wistful for nothing!!

Here are some of my favorite sad songs:

Beck- lonesome tears-This is from Beck's masterpiece of melancholy Seachange.I listened to this album tons when I was going through a break up and in particular I listened to this song.To get the full effect you really have to hear it as the music sort of swells to a painfully sad climax.

Lonesome tears 
I can't cry them anymore 
I can't think of what they're for 
Oh they ruin me every time 
But I'll try 
To leave behind some days 
These tears just can't erase 
I don't need them anymore 

How could this love 
Ever turning 
Never turn its eye on me 
How could this love 
Ever changing 
Never change the way I feel 

Lazy sun 
Your eyes catch the light 
With promises that might 
Come true for awhile 
Oh I'll ride 
Farther than I should 
Harder than I could 
Just to meet you there 

How could this love 
Ever turning 
Never turn its eye on me 
How could this love 
Ever changing 
Never change the way I feel 

Crowded house-How will you gnce again you really have to hear the music to get the whole sad sort of effect with this.

Escape is on your mind again
Escape to a far away land
At times it seems there is no end
To long hard nights of drinking

How will you go
How will you go
Drive through the wind and the rain
Cover it up
Cover it up
I'll find you a shelter to sleep in

I fell over on the couch again
But you know not all sleep is wasted
Your dreams are alcohol inspired
You can't find a better way to face it

And you know I'll be fine
Just don't ask me how it's going
Gimme time, gimme time
Cos I want you to see
Round the world round the world
Is a tangled up necklace of pearls


Aimee Mann -Save me

You look like a perfect fit
For a girl in need of a tourniquet
But can you save me?

Come on and save me
If you could save me
From the ranks of the freaks
Who suspect they could never love anyone

'Cause I can tell you know what it's like
the long farewell of the hunger strike
But can you save me? 

Come on and save me
If you could save me
From the ranks of the freaks
Who suspect they could never love anyone. 

You struck me dumb, like radium
Like Peter Pan, or Superman
You have come to save me

Come on and save me
If you could save me
From the ranks of the freaks
Who suspect they could never love anyone
Except the freaks
Who suspect they could never love anyone
But the freaks
Who suspect they could never love anyone

Come on and save me
Why don't you save me? 
If you could save me
From the ranks of the freaks
Who suspect they could never love anyone
Except the freaks
Who suspect they could never love anyone
Except the freaks
Who could never love anyone


----------



## wistful (Jun 24, 2007)

I just have to add a couple more:


Peter Gabriel-Biko
This song has always given me goose bumps.

September '77
Port Elizabeth weather fine
It was business as usual
In police room 619
Oh Biko, Biko, because Biko
Oh Biko, Biko, because Biko
Yihla Moja, Yihla Moja
-The man is dead

When I try to sleep at night
I can only dream in red
The outside world is black and white
With only one colour dead
Oh Biko, Biko, because Biko
Oh Biko, Biko, because Biko
Yihla Moja, Yihla Moja
-The man is dead

You can blow out a candle
But you can't blow out a fire
Once the flames begin to catch
The wind will blow it higher
Oh Biko, Biko, because Biko
Yihla Moja, Yihla Moja
-The man is dead

And the eyes of the world are
watching now
watching now 

Todd rundgren-Hello it's me-I always felt that this song manages to perfectly capture that bittersweet feeling you sometimes have when you think of certain relationships from your past.

Hello, it's me
I've thought about us for a long, long time
Maybe I think too much but something's wrong
There's something here that doesn't last too long
Maybe I shouldn't think of you as mine

Seeing you
Or seeing anything as much as I do you
I take for granted that you're always there
I take for granted that you just don't care 
Sometimes I can't help seeing all the way through

It's important to me
That you know you are free
'Cause I never want to make you change for me 

Think of me
You know that I'd be with you if I could
I'll come around to see you once in a while
Or if I ever need a reason to smile
And spend the night if you think I should 

It's important to me 
That you know you are free
'Cause I never want to make you change for me

Think of me 
You know that I'd be with you if I could
I'll come around to see you once in a while
Or if I ever need a reason to smile 
And spend the night if you think I should

Think of me...
Think of me...
Think of me


----------



## Usagi (Jun 24, 2007)

*Moonlight Destiny* preformed by Asakawa Hiroko. Song is from Sailor Moon, these are the English lyrics. It just reminds me of a love I'll probably never have.

Why is it that when I'm with you, so wonderous to me,
the time flies by so easily?
Night descends upon the lifeless sea with the first star
This is magic coming to us from the moon
I understand, even without a word.
The two of us must be thinking the same thing

Moonlight destiny
I want to be with you more than anyone, forever
You, who fate drew me to under this vast sky
Moonlight destiny
We'll share all our joy and pain
In my heart that's how I feel, when I am with you

Ever since I met you, so wondrous to me,
I can see everything around me so vividly
On the dark sea, a road of silver leads to the stars
This is a message given to us by the moon
We don't need any kind of promises
The two of us seem to be walking toward the same tomorrow

Moonlight destiny
However far, wherever it may be, I am gazing after it:
the continuation of today's dream, brilliantly shining down
Moonlight destiny
We'll overcome all of our doubts and heart-break
In my heart I believe in that, when I am with you

Moonlight destiny
I want to be with you more than anyone, forever
You, who fate drew me to under this vast sky
Moonlight destiny
We'll share all our joy and pain
In my heart that's how I feel, when I am with you


----------



## Wild Zero (Jun 24, 2007)

One particular line in Prodigy's "Veteran's Memorial" always strikes me as extremely sad

_Its hard to believe that niggas so strong
could die so easily forever be gone
*I could still feel the web of your palm, against mine
cause we did our hand shake all the time*
Why it have to be your time to go and not mines?_


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2007)

R KELLY LYRICS

"I Wish"

I wish, I wish, I wish
To every city
I wish, I wish, I wish
Every hood
I wish, I wish, I wish
And every block
I wish, I wish, I wish
Ghetto America!

Rollin' through the hood
Just stopped by to say what's up
And let you know
That your baby boy ain't doing so tough
And even though you passed
Going on four long years
Still waking up late at night crying tears
Just thinking about those days
You used to talk to me
Smilin' while I'm sippin' on this Hennesy
And remember we bragged on how rich we would be
To get up out this hood was like a fantasy

And now you hear my songs the radio is playin'
Oh I can't believe my ears
And what everybody's sayin'
And boy I'll tell you
Folks don't know the half
I would give it all up
Just to take one ride

(With you)
How I used to kick it on the front porch
(With you)
And how I used to lay back and smoke weed
(With you)
And all the little basement party joints we'd do
Now I'm just missing you
How I wish

I wish that I could hold you now
I wish that I could touch you now
I wish that I could talk to you
Be with you somehow
I know you're in a better place
Even though I can't see your face
I know you're smiling down on me
Saying every thing's okay
And if I make it out this thug life
I'll see you again someday
I wish, I wish, I wish
I wish, I wish, I wish

Now ever since this money come
Been nothing but stress
Sometimes I wish I could trade in my success
Y'all look at me and say boy you've been blessed
But y'all don't see the inside of my unhappiness
Man I swear this shit gets heavy like a ton
That's why you hear me shooting'
This real shit off like a gun
Hmm I wonder how my friends would treat me now
If I wasn't iced up with a Bentley and a house
Honey Love goes platinum and y'all ass come around
But y'all don't wanna raise the roof
Until my shit is going down

(With you)
How I used to hoop off in them tournaments
(With you)
And how I used to club hop on weekends
(With you)
Your family called the morning of the tragic end
Damn, my condolences

Voices in my head be telling me to come to church
Saying the Lord is the only way for you to stop the hurt
Dreaming of windows black tinted like a hearst
When waking up to life sometimes seems worst
And all I ever wanted is to be a better man
And I try to keep it real with my homies now
For me to save the world I don't understand
How did I become the leader of a billion men?

(With you)
How I used to street perform on Friday
(With you)
And how I used to go to church on Easter Sunday
(With you)
Standing here throwing them stones at me
Somebody pray for me


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2007)

Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine lyrics

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone.
It's not warm when she's away.
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
And she's always gone too long anytime she goes away.

Wonder this time where she's gone,
Wonder if she's gone to stay
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
And this house just ain't no home anytime she goes away.

And I know, I know, I know, I know, I know,
I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know,
I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know,
I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know

Hey, I ought to leave the young thing alone,
But ain't no sunshine when she's gone, only darkness everyday.
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone,
And this house just ain't no home anytime she goes away.

Anytime she goes away.
Anytime she goes away.
Anytime she goes away.
Anytime she goes away.


***********************


Ozzy Osbourne
See You On The Other Side

Voices. Voices. Voices.
A thousand thousand voices.
Whispering. Whispering. Whispering.
The time is past for choices.
Golden days are passing over. yea.
I can't seem to see you baby,
Although my eyes are open wide,
But I know I'll see you once more,
When I see you, I see you on the other side.
Yes I'll see you, I see you on the other side.
Leaving. Leaving. Leaving.
I hate to see you cry.
Grieving. Grieving. Grieving.
I hate to say "good-bye"
"Doesn't last forever" yea
Though I know we must be parting.
As sure are starts are in the sky.
I'm gonna see you when it comes to glory.
And I'll see you, I'll see you on the other side.
Yes I'll see you, I'll see you on the other side, yea.
Never thought I'd feel like this,
Strange to be alone, yea.
But we'll be together,
Carved in stone. Carved in stone. Carved in stone.
Hold me. Hold me. Hold me.
Hold me tight I'm falling.
Far away. Far away. Far away.
Distant voices calling
"I'm so cold I need you darling." yea.
I was down but now I'm fly.
Straight across the great divide.
I know your crying, but I'll stop you crying.
When I see you, see you on the other side.
Yes I'll see you , I'll see you on the other side.
I'm gonna see you, see you on the other side
God knows I'll see you, see you on the other side.
And I'll see you, see you on the other side
I'm gonna see you, see you on the other side.
God knows I'll see you, see you on the other side
I wanna see you. yea yea yea, see you on the other side
God knows I'll see you, see you on the other side
I'm gonna see you, see you on the other side


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 24, 2007)

wistful said:


> GEF this is a great thread.




Thanks 

I'm glad you are enjoying it


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 25, 2007)

maxi said:


> No matter how many times I listen to this Nick Drake song, I get teared up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I love this song so very much..


----------



## Surlysomething (Jun 25, 2007)

*Girl of Mine-Blue Rodeo*


Girl of mine
Where did we go wrong
Oh you never once said you loved me
And you never once called my name
And now I
I can see the way

My memories like cigarettes
Blow smoke upon the screen
I stare up to the empty face
That hangs inside my dreams
In the words of love I hesitate
They all come rushing in to me
Too late too late

Days and nights
Wondering what could it be
Did you need somebody stronger
Someone to see you through
Oh girl I never knew

Now your lipstick and your powder
They're all put away in drawers
But the traces of our love affair
Still hide behind the doors
I lie awake afraid to sleep
Cause I see the face I knew I'd never keep
I'd never keep

Too much to bear
Too much I fall down drunk
Too much I care

Tell me now
Do the words of love still seem the
Same to you
Now we learned the angry lessons
And we still came back for more
Forget somehow what came before

My senses have been shocked
And I'm alive to every pain
Your quiet laughter comes to me
It echoes in the rain
In the darkness of my lonely room
I pray that you won't fade
Away too soon
Too soon

It's too much to bear
It's too much I fall down drunk
Too much I care
Oh...


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Apr 11, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> And the saddest song:
> 
> I was born by the river in a little tent
> And just like the river, I've been running ever since
> ...



The day after my father passed away, I stood in his driveway and I sang this song. And I cried.


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Apr 11, 2009)

wistful said:


> GEF this is a great thread. I'm sorry I'm only discovering it now.I'm all about sad songs especially when I feel the need to wallow in a bit of pain or if I just need the release of a good cry.Music really has the power to evoke emotions like few other things do.My user name isn't wistful for nothing!!
> 
> Here are some of my favorite sad songs:
> 
> ...



You've got great taste in music. But you forgot the saddest raconteur ever (I hate that stereotype actually). You know who i'm talking about darling. 

Hey don't i know you? Yes, I do! XO and Fat Hugs and I miss you! 

You know I love Sea Change. I still listen to it when I feel like crap to this day. BTW I'm really late to this party. But better late than never! 

Call me!


----------



## Uriel (Apr 11, 2009)

Pantera 

Cemetery Gates
=============================

The reverend he turned to me
Without a tear in his eyes
It's nothing new for him to see
I didn't ask him why
I will remember
The love our souls had
Sworn to make
Now I watch the falling rain
All my mind can see
Now is your (face)

Well I guess
You took my youth
I gave it all away
Like the birth of a
New-found joy
This love would end in rage
And when she died
I couldn't cry
The pride within my soul
You left me incomplete
Memories now unfold.

Believe the word
I will unlock my door
And pass the
Cemetery gates

Sometimes when I'm alone
I wonder aloud
If you're watching over me
Some place far abound
I must reverse my life
I can't live in the past
Then set my soul free

Belong to me at last
Through all those
Complex years
I thought I was alone

I didn't care to look around
And make this world my own
And when she died
I should've cried and spared myself some pain...
Left me incomplete
All alone as the memories still remain

The way we were
The chance to save my soul
And my concern is now in vain
Believe the word
I will unlock my door
And pass the cemetery gates


----------



## steely (Apr 11, 2009)

Photographs and Memories-Jim Croce

Photographs and memories
Christmas cards you sent to me
All that I have are these
To remember you.

Memories that come at night
Take me to another time
Back to a happier day
When I called you mine

But we sure had a good time
When we started way back when
Morning walks and bedroom talks
Oh How I loved you then

Summer skies and lullabies
Nights we couldn't say goodbye
And of all of the things we knew
Not a dream survived

Photographs and Memories
All the love you gave to me
Some how it can't be true
That's all I've left of you

But we sure had a good time
When we started way back when
Morning walks and bedroom talks
Oh how I loved you then

Still makes me cry,just like most of Jim Croce.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Apr 11, 2009)

"Our Farewell" by Within Temptation.

Always Makes me Cry, But I Absolutely Cannot Get enough of it!



_In my hands
A legacy of memories
I can hear you say my name
I can almost see your smile
Feel the warmth of your embrace
But there is nothing but silence now
Around the one I loved
Is this our farewell?

Sweet darling you worry too much, my child
See the sadness in your eyes
You are not alone in life 
Although you might think that you are

Never thought
This day would come so soon
We had no time to say goodbye
How can the world just carry on?
I feel so lost when you are not at my side
But there is nothing but silence now
Around the one I loved
Is this our farewell?

Sweet darling you worry too much, my child
See the sadness in your eyes
You are not alone in life 
Although you might think that you are

So sorry your world is tumbling down
I'll watch you through these nights
Rest your head and go to sleep
Because my child, this is not our farewell.
This is not our farewell.
_


----------



## imfree (Apr 12, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> No Doubt - Don't Speak
> 
> .............snipped most of the lyrics..............
> Hush, hush darlin' Hush, hush darlin'
> Hush, hush don't tell me tell me cause it hurts



Love that song, neighbor!!! Your Rep should already
be in your box!:bow:


----------



## Twilley (Apr 12, 2009)

Alone and Forsaken, by Hank Williams

We met in the springtime when blossoms unfold
The pastures were green and the meadows were gold
Our love was in flower as summer grew on
Her love like the leaves now has withered and gone.

The roses have faded, there's frost at my door
The birds in the morning don't sing any more
The grass in the valley is starting to die
And out in the darkness the whippoorwills cry.


Alone and forsaken by fate and by man
Oh, Lord, if You hear me please hold to my hand
Oh, please under-stand.

Oh, where has she gone to, oh, where can she be
She may have forsaken some other like me
She promised to honor, to love and obey
Each vow was a plaything that she threw away.

The darkness is falling, the sky has turned gray
A hound in the distance is starting to bey
I wonder, I wonder - what she's thinking of
Forsaken, forgotten - without any love.


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 12, 2009)

*Tonight I Wanna Cry-Keith Urban*

Alone in this house again tonight
I got the TV on, the sound turned down and a bottle of wine
There's pictures of you and I on the walls around me
The way that it was and could have been surrounds me
I'll never get over you walkin' away

I've never been the kind to ever let my feelings show
And I thought that bein' strong meant never losin' your self-control
But I'm just drunk enough to let got of my pain
To hell with my pride, let it fall like rain
From my eyes
Tonight I wanna cry

Would it help if I turned a sad song on
'All By Myself' would sure hit me hard now that you're gone
Or maybe unfold some old yellow lost love letters
It's gonna hurt bad before it gets better
But I'll never get over you by hidin' this way

I've never been the kind to ever let my feelings show
And I thought that bein' strong meant never losin' your self-control
But I'm just drunk enough to let got of my pain
To hell with my pride, let it fall like rain
From my eyes
Tonight I wanna cry

I've never been the kind to ever let my feelings show
And I thought that bein' strong meant never losin' your self-control
But I'm just drunk enough to let got of my pain
To hell with my pride, let it fall like rain
From my eyes
Tonight I wanna cry


* If I Had Only Known- Reba McEntire 
*
If I had only known
It was the last walk in the rain
Id keep you out for hours in the storm
I would hold your hand
Like a life line to my heart
Underneath the thunder wed be warm
If I had only known
It was our last walk in the rain

If I had only known
Id never hear your voice again
Id memorize each thing you ever said
And on those lonely nights
I could think of them once more
Keep your words alive inside my head
If I had only known
Id never hear your voice again

You were the treasure in my hand
You were the one who always stood beside me
So unaware I foolishly believed
That you would always be there
But then there came a day
And I turned my head and you slipped away

If I had only known
It was my last night by your side
Id pray a miracle would stop the dawn
And when youd smile at me
I would look into your eyes
And make sure you know my love
For you goes on and on
If I had only known
If I had only known
The love I wouldve shown
If I had only known
*
She Thinks His Name Was John- Reba McEntire*


She can account for all of the men in her past
Where they are now, who they married, how many kids they have
She knew their backgrounds, family and friends
A few she even talks to now and then

But there is one she can't put her fingers on
There is one who never leaves her thoughts
And she thinks his name was John

A chance meeting, a party a few years back
Broad shoulders and blue eyes, his hair was so black
He was a friend of friend you could say
She let his smile just sweep her away
And in her heart she knew that it was wrong
But too much wine and she left his bed at dawn
And she thinks his name was John

Now each day is one day that's left in her life
She won't know love, have a marriage or sing lullabies
She lays all alone and cries herself to sleep
'Cause she let a stranger kill her hopes and her dreams

And all her friends say what a pity what a loss
And in the end when she was barely hangin' on
All she could say is she thinks his name was John
She thinks his name was John


----------



## imfree (Apr 12, 2009)

This song is an intense job,of Rod Stewart of fronting Python Lee Jackson.

(Classic Rock) Python Lee Jackson
In A Broken Dream
(You Tube pulled this one!)

This one is pretty good.

Whizzkid-In A Broken Dream(live)

In A Broken Dream

Every day I spend my time
Drinkin' wine, feelin' fine
Waitin' here to find the sign
That I can understand - yes I am

In the days between the hours
Ivory towers, bloody flowers
Push their heads into the air
I don't care if I ever know - there I go

Don't push your love too far
Your wounds won't leave a scar
Right now is where you are
In a broken dream

Did someone bow their head?
Did someone break the bread?
Good people are in bed
Before nine o'clock

On the pad before my eyes
Paper cries, tellin' lies
The promises you gave
From the grave of a broken heart, hmm

Every day I spend my time
Drinkin' wine, feelin' fine
Waitin' here to find the sign
That I can understand - yes I am, oh

I sit here in my lonely room

Don't push your love too far
You know your wounds won't even leave a scar
Right now is where you are
In a broken dream
And don't you forget what I say - hoo, hoo
Ivory towers, bloody flowers ....


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Apr 12, 2009)

Since I posted on this forum (just in response to other people's posts) I see that others have posted more lyrics. And half of them are songs I was thinking of...or I had thought of the artists and another song. Like Jim Croce...I was thinking of "Time in a Bottle" last night. And Reba McIntyre, for some strange reason I was thinking of "She Thinks His Name Was John" just the other night. 

You guys are psychic, honestly. And now, I'll add my idea of sad lyrics to the thread.

_Dancing On the Highway (with Roost)
Music and Lyrics Elliott Smith

Here if you want me, listening so close, from far away, 
Memorized what you told me, like a foreigner, on holiday, 
Know to smile at confusion, dont forget the soul that smiles on me, 
Dancing on the Highway, the broken line that led from you to me, 
But Ill be, at my station, all night, so come on by, if you feel like...

Still here if you want me, look at what I can do, with empty time, 
A lost love, that likes to haunt me, is waiting round to meet 
Me when I die, death surrounds, protects the living, this is what you said, 
And I agreed, not to be unforgiving, just because your soul's untied and free, 
cuz I'm here, if you want me, my love, dancing on the highway,

But your sun still burns, my eye, oh why, oh why?​_
Listen to (download) that song if you can. Since my dad passed, the song has become very meaningful to me.

Also, this song, which I know, maybe you all think it is cheesy, but we played it at the end of my father's funeral. I can't listen to it or sing it without crying. 

_Free Bird lyrics

If I leave here tomorrow, 
Would you still remember me? 
For I must be traveling on, now, 
'Cause there's too many places I've got to see. 
But if I stayed here with you, girl, 
Things just couldn't be the same. 
'Cause I'm as free as a bird now, 
And this bird you can not change. 
And the bird you can not change. 
And this bird you can not change.
Lord knows, I can't change.

Bye bye baby, it's been a sweet love. Yea. 
And though this feeling I can't change. 
But please don't take it so badly, 
'Cause the Lord knows I'm to blame. 
And if I stay here with you girl, 
Things just couldn't be the same. 
Cause I'm as free as a bird now, 
And this bird you'll never change.
And the bird you can not change. 
And this bird you can not change.
The Lord knows, I can't change. 
Lord help me, I can't change.
Lord I can't change.
Won't cha fly high free bird, yeah.​_

There are other songs that have become meaningful or sad to me since my father passed. I can't give examples of all of them. Here's a funny story though. Soon after my father passed, and we left the hospital and were riding home (he was at a hospital about two hours away from "home") we listened to the radio. The ride down, we heard "Tears in Heaven", "The Living Years" and all kinds of other songs that seemed to fit - we knew we were going to the hospital to "pull the plug" and say our goodbyes to my dad. 

So after he passed, the first song we heard was "Imagine" and my mother said it was a sign he was with my Aunt...then we heard "Hotel California" which I have so many fond memories of being with my father and hearing that song. There was one point during that long ride home where I was feeling like shit about the whole situation - the whole guilt trip you go through after a person you love passes. I'll spare you the details but all of the sudden, what song should come on the radio, but "Another One Bites the Dust" and through tears, I started to laugh, and said, "God has a sick sense of humor" and my mother said, "actually, your father had a sick sense of humor." 

I wish this wasn't such a painful experience.


----------



## DeniseW (Apr 12, 2009)

Storms by Fleetwood Mac(written by Stevie Nicks)

every night that goes between
I feel a little less
as you slowly go away from me
this is only another test

every day you do not come
your softness fades away
did I ever really care that much
is there anything left to say

every hour of fear I spend
my body tries to cry
living through each empty night
a deadly call inside

I haven't felt this way I feel
since many a years ago
but in those years and the lifetimes past
I did not deal with the road
and I did not deal with you I know
though the love has always been
so I search to find an answer there
so I can truly win

so I try to say goodbye my friend
I'd like to leave you with something more
but never ever been a blue calm sea
I have always been a storm

always been a storm

ooh always, been a storm

I have always been a storm


we were frail
she said "every night he will break your heart"
I should have known from the first
I'd be the broken-hearted
but I loved you from the start
not all the prayers in the world could save us


----------



## JoeFA (Apr 12, 2009)

Made even more sad by Jack White's awesome yet harsh sounding riffs....

"Death Letter" - The White Stripes

I got a letter this morning
how do you reckon it read?
hurry the gal you love is dead

I got a letter this morning
I'm wondering 
how you reckon it read
he said, hurry, hurry
on account that gal you love is dead

I grabbed up my suitcase, I took off down the road
When I got there she was, laying on the cooling board 
Packed up my suitcase and I took off down the road 
When I got there she was laying on the cooling board 

It looked like ten thousand people standing around the burying ground 
I didn't know I loved her, 'til they began to let her down 
looked like ten thousand, people standing around the burying ground 
I didn't know I loved her, 'til they began to let her down 

You know it's so hard to love someone that don't love you 
Don't look like satisfaction, don't care what you do 
so hard to love someone that don't love you 
Don't look like satisfaction, and don't care what you do 

Well I got up this morning the break of day 
Just hugging the pillow, she used to lay 
Got up this morning would you believe the break of day 
Just hugging the pillow, where my baby used to lay


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 13, 2009)

one of the most beautiful songs ever written....



Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine 

Ain't no sunshine when she's gone.
It's not warm when she's away.
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
and she's always gone too long
anytime she goes away.

Wonder this time where she's gone,
wonder if she's gone to stay
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone
and this house just ain't no home
anytime she goes away.

And I know, I know, I know, I know, I know,
I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know,
I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know,
I know, I know, I know, I know, I know, I know,
I know, I know, I know

Hey, I ought to leave the young thing alone,
but ain't no sunshine when she's gone,
ain't no sunshine when she's gone,
only darkness everyday.
Ain't no sunshine when she's gone,
and this house just ain't no home
anytime she goes away.
Anytime she goes away.
Anytime she goes away.
Anytime she goes away.
Anytime she goes away.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-cB33-tNKg


----------



## steely (Apr 13, 2009)

In Need-Sheryl Crow

Every night I dream you're next to me
Tenderly
You say my name
You stay close enough to keep me here
Then disappear
When we're face to face

And if you carry me tonight
I would be strong enough to fight
And when you're weak and can't go on
I'd be the bed you lay upon
And blue is blue
and so am I
'Cause I want to be with you tonight
And you're not the only one in need

You know everybody's watching me
And what they see
Is me watching you
In the middle,time is creeping by
And I wonder why
You're so removed

Come on baby
Life is just a net into which you dive
And I'm getting 
Closer to you now

If I love you
Will you run away
And if you stay
Will I disappear


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Apr 13, 2009)

*Mama's Arms by Joshua Kadison*

Going back to a tender age,
so full of confusion and rage,
Daddy says, "Boys, your Mama's gone."
There's a hand on your shoulder as you're throwing dirt,
someone says, "Time heals the hurt.
Little man you got to keep on keepin' on."
but all you want is 
Mama's arms.

You ride back home in a limousine,
the saddest car that you've ever seen,
your brother cannot look you in the eye.
Lightning stikes and thunder roars,
an early winter in that heart of yours,
but you swear you won't let them see you cry
'cause all you want is Mama's arms.

The nieghbors come and bring you pies,
endless words and futile sighs,
and you run up to your room and lock the door.
And there you are in your Sunday best,
the way your Mama would have had your dressed,
and you realize it doesn't matter anymore
'cause all you want is Mama's arms.

'Round and 'round and 'round it goes.
The seasons change the young boy grows
to understand it's all part of some plan.
You used to wonder what it's all about,
Now those are questions you can do without.

You laugh them off and do the best you can.
but all you want is Mama's arms.
All you want in Mama's arms.


----------



## imfree (Apr 13, 2009)

to show 'em they was wrong,
all that I found was two tombstones,
somebody tell me please was I right or
wrong!"

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Was I Right Or Wrong
(with lyrics)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7F8_S3xr80


"Respect your parents, you never know when they'll
be gone for good." Baz Luman-Wear Sunscreen


----------



## cinnamitch (Apr 13, 2009)

The first time i heard this song i blubbered like a baby. the 50th time i heard this song i blubbered like a baby. Hell in this video, even people in the audience cried . I think anyone who will listen to this will be affected. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8590o8A4iU8


I STILL CAN'T SAY GOODBYE
Chet Atkins


Spoken introduction:
"You know, every time I look in the mirror I see my Dad.
I think that's why this song means so much to me."

When I was young, my Dad would say 
Come on Son let's go out and play 
Sometimes it seems like yesterday 

And I'd climb up the closet shelf 
When I was all by my-self 
Grab his hat and fix the brim 
Pretending I was him 

No matter how hard I try
No matter how many tears I cry
No matter how many years go by
I still can't say good-bye

He always took care of Mom and me. 
We all cut down a Christmas tree 
He always had some time for me 

Wind blows through the trees
Street lights, they still shine bright
Most things are the same
but I miss my Dad to-night

I walked by a Salvation Army store 
Saw a hat like my daddy wore 
Tried it on when I walked in
Still trying to be like him 

No matter how hard I try
No matter how many years go by
No matter how many tears I cry
I still can't say good-bye


----------



## Jack Skellington (Apr 13, 2009)

Inkubus Sukkubus: The Rape of Maude Bowen 

_Based on the true story of Maude's Elm. A little extra note, as most probably already know, "faggots" are a bundle of sticks of the UK. _ 

Lying in the brook she's naked
Cold and dead, raped and broken
Sweet Maude Bowen victim of a man
Now at her side does lie her rapist
Her mother's brother, cold as she is
An avenging angel's arrow in his heart
And the squire he does blame her
With his lies he does shame her
Sweet Maude Bowen shamed a suicide

Now here is a tale, a story to be told
Of a young girl, but fifteen years old
Impaled as a vampire, her mother burned as a witch
Now these were the crimes, the crimes of the rich

At the cross-roads they impale her
With the elm they claim to save her
Save her soul from Satan's evil lair
Now her mother weeps in madness
At the tree, at the crossroads
The tree that grows from sweet Maude Bowen's heart
The squire's men do taunt and tease her
Drag her off the grave and jeer her
Then one more dies with an arrow in his heart

Now here is a tale, a story to be told
Of a young girl, but fifteen years old
Impaled as a vampire, her mother burned as a witch
Now these were the crimes, the crimes of the rich

Up before the judge at Gloucester
Accused a witch now they will burn her
At the tree at the cross-roads will she die
Tied to the elm the faggots smoking
Maude's sweet mother crying, choking

Mother, daughter, victims of a man
And the squire stands there laughing
With his men they're laughing, joking
Then he is dead with an arrow in his heart

Now here is a tale, a story to be told
Of a young girl, but fifteen years old
Impaled as a vampire, her mother burned as a witch
Now these were the crimes, these were the crimes of the rich

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mqUXDRnvBLA


----------



## mel (Apr 14, 2009)

"The Dance"

Looking back on the memory of
The dance we shared 'neath the stars above
For a moment all the world was right
How could I have known that you'd ever say goodbye

And now I'm glad I didn't know
The way it all would end the way it all would go
Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain
But I'd have had to miss the dance

Holding you I held everything
For a moment wasn't I a king
But if I'd only known how the king would fall
Hey who's to say you know I might have changed it all

And now I'm glad I didn't know
The way it all would end the way it all would go
Our lives are better left to chance I could have missed the pain
But I'd have had to miss the dance

Yes my life is better left to chance
I could have missed the pain but I'd have had to miss the dance


----------



## Celestial Ceece (Apr 20, 2009)

This song reminds me of how I feel sometimes after leaving this forum. I felt so ugly before I found dimensions. And now I feel pretty. The music in this song pains me, it makes me cry almost every time. 

*Pretty (Ugly) Before
Music and Lyrics by Elliott Smith*

_Sunshine been keeping me up for days
There is no nighttime
Its only a passing phase
And I feel pretty
Pretty enough for you
I felt so ugly before, I didnt know what to do

Sometimes its all I feel up to now
But its not worth it to you
Cuz you gotta get high somehow
Is it destruction that youre required to feel?
Like somebody wants you, someone thats more for real?

Sunshine been keeping me up for days
There is no nighttime
Only a passing phase
And I feel pretty
Another hour or two
I felt so ugly before, 
I didnt know what to do
I felt so ugly before
I didnt know what to do
I felt so ugly before 
I didnt know what to do
Ugly before_

(I'm obsessed with Elliott Smith - people think that he only wrote sad songs, but I hear happiness and light in so many of them. I think people misundertsood him. *sigh*).


----------



## Miss Fortune (Apr 20, 2009)

*Blue Valentines - Tom Waits* (this song almost always brings me to tears)

She sends me blue valentines
All the way from philadelphia
To mark the anniversary
Of someone that I used to be
And it feels just like theres
A warrant out for my arrest
Got me checkin in my rearview mirror
And Im always on the run
Thats why I changed my name
And I didnt think youd ever find me here

To send me blue valentines
Like half forgotten dreams
Like a pebble in my shoe
As I walk these streets
And the ghost of your memory
Is the thistle in the kiss
And the burgler that can break a roses neck
Its the tatooed broken promise
That I hide beneath my sleeve
And I see you every time I turn my back

She sends me blue valentines
Though I try to remain at large
Theyre insisting that our love
Must have a eulogy
Why do I save all of this madness
In the nightstand drawer
There to haunt upon my shoulders
Baby I know
Id be luckier to walk around everywhere I go
With a blind and broken heart
That sleeps beneath my lapel

She sends me my blue valentines
To remind me of my cardinal sin
I can never wash the guilt
Or get these bloodstains off my hands
And it takes a lot of whiskey
To take this nightmares go away
And I cut my bleedin heart out every nite
And I die a little more on each st. valentines day
Remember that I promised I would
Write you...
These blue valentines
Blue valentines
Blue valentines


----------



## Slamaga (Apr 20, 2009)

This is a sad song that one of my friend wrote for our band.
It explain easily what I feel now for a girl.

*Fallen From Grace*

I can almost feel you
Almost reach you
You're just a little too far away
If you can't come closer
I can't show you
How much I want you girl

I have fallen from grace
Back into this world
In the body of a broken soul
Longing for the light
Longing for the light

I can't stop thinking about you
The mistakes I've made
You were the one
Where did I go wrong

I have fallen from grace 
Back into this world
In the body of a broken soul
Longing for the light
When will I be your light

The I've finally held your hand
I saw the string that held you up
My shining angel
The one I love
Was like like everybody else
You never noticed me


----------



## Wild Zero (Apr 20, 2009)

Washington Phillips-What are they doing in heaven today

What are they doing in heaven today 
Where sin and sorrow are all gone away 
Peace abounds like a river they say 
What are they doing there now 

I'm thinking today of some friends whom I used to know 
Who lived and suffered in this world below 
But they're gone up to heaven, but I want to know 
What are they doing there now?

Oh, what are they doing in heaven today 
Where sin and sorrow are all gone away 
Peace abounds like a river they say 
But what are they doing there now 

There's some whose hearts were burdened with care 
They paid for their moment through fighting and tears 
But they clung to the cross with trembling and fear 
But what are they doing there now? 

What are they doing in heaven today 
Where sin and sorrow are all gone away 
Peace abounds like a river they say 
But what are they doing there now 

There's some whose bodies were full of disease 
Physicians and doctors couldn't give them much ease 
But they suffered until death brought a final release 
But what are they doing there now? 

Oh, what are they doing in heaven today 
Where sin and sorrow are all gone away 
Peace abounds like a river they say 
But what are they doing there now 

There's some who were poor and often despised 
They looked up to heaven with tear-blinded eyes 
While others were heedless and deaf to their cries 
Oh, what are they doing there now? 

What are they doing in heaven today 
Where sin and sorrow are all gone away 
Peace abounds like a river they say 
What are they doing there now


----------



## S13Drifter (Aug 13, 2009)

I love Trent Reznor, and this song got me through my last break up. 

NIN- Lights in the Sky

she's mostly gone
some other place
i'm getting by 
in other ways
everything they whispered in our ear
is coming true
try to justify the things
i used to do
believe in you 

watching you drown
i'll follow you down
and i am here right beside you
the lights in the sky
have finally arrived
i am staying right beside you

i tried to stay away
you know 
just in case
i've come to realize
we all have our place
time has a way you know 
to make it clear
i have my role in this
i can't disappear
or leave you here

watching you drown
i'll follow you down
and i am here right beside you
the lights in the sky
are waving goodbye
i am staying right beside you


----------



## bobbleheaddoll (Aug 13, 2009)

this song reminds me of my grandpa...i still miss him  i heard it after he died and i thought he was singing to me because it had my name in it...i was young and he was my best buddy. 

terry jacks. seasons in the sun.

Goodbye to you
My trusted friend

We've known each other since we were nine or ten
Together we've climbed hills and trees

Learned of love and A-B-C's

Skinned our hearts and skinned our knees.
Goodbye
My friend
It's hard to die
When all the birds are singing in the sky;
Now that the spring is in the air

Pretty girls are ev'rywhere
Think of me and I'll be there.

We had joy
We had fun

We had seasons in the sun;
But the hills that we climbed
Were just seasons out of time.

Goodbye
Papa
Please pray for me
I was the black sheep of the family;
You tried to teach me right from wrong

Too much wine and too much song

Wonder how I got along.
Goodbye
Papa
It's hard to die
When all the birds are singing in the sky;
Now that the spring is in the air

Little children ev'rywhere
When you'll see them
I'll be there.

We had joy
We had fun

We had seasons in the sun;
But the wine and the song
Like the seasons have all gone.

Goodbye
Michelle
My little one

You gave me love and helped me find the sun;
And ev'ry time that I was down
You would always come around
And get my feet back on the ground.
Goodbye
Michelle
It's hard to die

When all the birds are singing in the sky;

Now that the spring is in the air
With the flowers ev'rywhere;
I wish that we could both be there.

We had lives
We had fun

We had seasons in the sun;
But the stars we could reach
Were just star-fish on the beach.​​


----------



## Deven (Aug 14, 2009)

This song sort of reminds me of my dad, even though he wasn't named Eva.

Orgy- Eva:

You know I've started to grow since you've been away.
lately it's scarier not knowing,
what's become of you
are you proud of me now? I can't tell
I'm not as fearless as you.

[chorus:]
still I pretend that you're still standing by,
to show me wrong from right,
never got a chance to say good bye.
take this gift from me,
hold it deep in mind forever,
and never let this go.

I used to think you were crazy,
when you were hooked to the screen.
but now they tell me that you're in a better place
but where did you go?
and I swear sometimes you're watching over me
still I'd give the world for the chance
just to see your face again.

[chorus]

now, now there's nothing left but time,
know that I'm following you.
Eva's always on my mind and it makes me wonder.
what happened to you?
you know it makes me wonder.

[chorus]

and never let this go away.
never let this go.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VYVQ6ObhTM


----------



## SpecialK (Aug 14, 2009)

As already posted, I too am a fan of Daughters by John Mayer and Joey by Concrete Blonde (haven't heard it in years!)

Here are my favourite sad songs:

"Unloved" - Jann Arden and Jackson Browne
There will be no consolation prize
this time the bone is broken clean
no baptism, no reprise and no sweet taste
of victory. All the stars have fallen
from the sky
and everything else in between
satelites have closed their eyes, the moon
has gone to sleep unloved....unloved....unloved....unloved

here I am inside a hotel choking on a
million words I've said
cigarettes have burned a hole and dreams are
drunk and penniless
here I am inside my fathers arms
all jagged-bone and whiskey-dry
whisper to me sweetly now and tell me I will
never die unloved....unloved....unloved....unloved

here I am an empty hallway
broken window, rainy night
I am nineteen sixty-two and I am ready
for a fight people crying hallelujah
while the bullet leaves the gun
people falling, falling, falling and I don't know
where they're falling from
are they unloved....unloved....unloved....unloved

hoping that the kindness will lead us
past the blindness and
not another living soul will ever have to feel
unloved....unloved....unloved....unloved
unloved....unloved 

"Edie" - The Cult
Always said you were a youthquaker, Edie
A stormy little world shaker
Oh, Warhol's darling queen, Edie
An angel with a broken wing
The dogs lay at your feet, Edie
Oh, we caressed your cheek
Ooh, stars wrapped in your hair
Ooh, life without a care
But your not there
Oh, caught up in an endless scene, Edie
Yeah, paradise, a shattered dream
Oh, wired on the pills you took, Edie
Your innocence dripped blood, sweet child
The dogs lay at your feet, Edie
Oh, we caressed your cheek
Ooh, stars wrapped in your hair
Ooh, life without a care
Ciao baby
Shake it, boy
Oh, sweet little sugar talker
Paradise dream stealer
Oh, Warhol's little queen, Edie
An angel with a broken wing, oh
The dogs lay at your feet, Edie
Oh, we caressed your cheek, well
Stars wrapped in your hair
Ooh, life without a care
Yeah, yeah, yeah
Why did you kiss the world goodbye?
Ciao baby
Don't you know paradise takes time?
Ciao, yeah
Why did you kiss the world goodbye?
Ciao baby
Don't you know paradise takes time?
Ooh, ciao, yeah
Ciao baby, yeah
Ciao baby
Ciao baby, yeah
Ciao baby

"Goodbye" - World On Edge (song is impossible to find these days)
I'm holding the wings
Of the people so dear
I'm amazed that they call me
With drops of their tears
The days that were lovely
I remember so clear
I hear memories they call me
Of people so near
Like a heart to an arrow
Like a cry in the night
I hear memories call me tonight
(chorus)
Goodbye, please don't cry
Oh no, I know that if we try
We'll meet in the end
In heaven...my friend
Are the lights going down
Is the room turning slow
Do the voices I hear come from
Down, down, down below
The people of bliss
I hear them cry in the night
They say ooooh...ooooh...ooooh
It feels so right
I say
(chorus)


----------



## Heyyou (Aug 19, 2011)

This song is a real expression of remorse and sadness. The song is by Meatloaf, and it is "Objects (in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are.)"

For the win - ? I love this song.

Meat Loaf Objects in the Rear View Mirror May Appear
Closer Than They Are Lyrics:
The skies were pure and the fields were green
And the sun was brighter than it's ever been
When I grew up with my best friend Kenny
We were close as any brothers than you ever knew

It was always summer and the future called
We were ready for adventures and we wanted them all
And there was so much left to dream and so much time to make it real

But I can still recall the sting of all the tears when he was gone
They said he crashed and burned
I know I'll never learn why any boy should die so young

We were racing, we were soldiers of fortune
We got in trouble but we sure got around
There are times I think I see him peeling out of the dark
I think he's right behind me now and he's gaining ground

[Chorus:] 
But it was long ago and it was far away, oh God it seems so very far
And if life is just a highway, then the soul is just a car
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are

[Solo] 

And when the sun descended and the night arose
I heard my father cursing everyone he knows
He was dangerous and drunk and defeated
And corroded by failure and envy and hate

There were endless winters and the dreams would freeze
Nowhere to hide and no leaves on the trees
And my father's eyes were blank as he hit me again and again and again

I know I still believe he'd never let me leave, I had to run away alone
So many threats and fears, so many wasted
years before my life became my own

And though the nightmares should be over
Some of the terrors are still intact
I'll hear that ugly coarse and violent voice
And then he grabs me from behind and then he pulls me back

[Chorus] 

[Solo] 

There was a beauty living on the edge of town
And she always put the top up and the hammer down
And she taught me everything I'll ever know
About the mystery and the muscle of love

The stars would glimmer and the moon would glow
I'm in the back seat with my Julie like a Romeo
And the signs along the highway all said, Caution! Kids At Play!

Those were the rights of spring and we did everything
There was salvation every night
We got our dreams reborn and our upholstery torn
But everything we tried was right

She used her body just like a bandage, she
used my body just like a wound
I'll probably never know where she disappeared
But I can see her rising up out of the back seat now
Just like an angel rising up from a tomb

[Chorus] 

And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are
And objects in the rear view mirror may appear closer than they are

She used her body just like a bandage, she
used my body just like a wound
I'll probably never know where she disappeared
But I can see her rising up out of the back seat now


----------



## duraznos (Aug 19, 2011)

Any of the Smiths singles I happen to have on my ipod make me sad... here are the saddest lyrics from the saddest Smiths songs I can think of: 

"Please, Please, Please Let Me Get What I Want":
Haven't had a dream in a long time
See, the life I've had 
Can make a good man bad 
So for once in my life 
Let me get what I want 
Lord knows, it would be the first time 

"How Soon is Now":
There's a club, if you'd like to go 
You could meet someone who really loves you 
So you go, and you stand on your own 
And you leave on your own 
And you go home 
And you cry 
And you want to die 
...
I am Human and I need to be loved 
Just like everybody else does 

"Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now":
Two lovers entwined pass me by 
And heaven knows I'm miserable now 
I was looking for a job, and then I found a job 
And heaven knows I'm miserable now 
In my life 
Why do I give valuable time 
To people who don't care if I live or die? 

This one is the saddest IMO, probably because it hits a lil too close to home, lol. These are all the lyrics because the whole song is just CRAZY sad.
"Last Night I Dreamt That Somebody Loved Me"
Last night I dreamt 
That somebody loved me 
No hope, but no harm 
Just another false alarm 

Last night I felt 
real arms around me 
No hope, no harm 
Just another false alarm 

So, tell me how long 
Before the last one ? 
And tell me how long 
Before the right one ? 

The story is old - I KNOW 
But it goes on 
The story is old - I KNOW 
But it goes on 

Oh, GOES ON 
And on 
Oh, goes on 
And on


----------



## MrBob (Aug 19, 2011)

The Drugs don't work - The Verve

All this talk of getting old
It's getting me down my love
Like a cat in a bag, waiting to drown
This time I'm comin' down

And I hope you're thinking of me
As you lay down on your side
Now the drugs don't work
They just make you worse
But I know I'll see your face again

Now the drugs don't work
They just make you worse
But I know I'll see your face again

But I know I'm on a losing streak
'Cause I passed down my old street
And if you wanna show, then just let me know
And I'll sing in your ear again

Now the drugs don't work
They just make you worse
But I know I'll see your face again

'Cause baby, ooh, if heaven calls, I'm coming, too
Just like you said, you leave my life, I'm better off dead

All this talk of getting old
It's getting me down my love
Like a cat in a bag, waiting to drown
This time I'm comin' down

Now the drugs don't work
They just make you worse
But I know I'll see your face again

'Cause baby, ooh, if heaven calls, I'm coming, too
Just like you said, you leave my life, I'm better off dead

But if you wanna show, just let me know
And I'll sing in your ear again

Now the drugs don't work
They just make you worse
But I know I'll see your face again

Yeah, I know I'll see your face again
Yeah, I know I'll see your face again
Yeah, I know I'll see your face again
Yeah, I know I'll see your face again

I'm never going down, I'm never coming down
No more, no more, no more, no more, no more
I'm never coming down, I'm never going down
No more, no more, no more, no more, no more


----------



## Lamia (Aug 19, 2011)

Twilley said:


> Alone and Forsaken, by Hank Williams
> 
> .



I love Hank Williams one of the best songwriters of all time.

Sinead O'connor
(Phillip King/Frank O'Connor) 

I am stretched on your grave 
And I'll lie there forever 
If your hands were in mine 
I'd be sure they could not sever 
My apple tree, my brightness 
It's time we were together 
For I smell of the earth 
And am worn by the weather

When my family thinks 
That I'm safely in my bed 
From morn until night
I am stretched out at your head 
Calling out to the earth
With tears hot and wild 
For the loss of the girl 
That I loved as a child

The night that we were lost 
In the shade of the blackthorn 
And the chill of frost 
And thanks be to Jesus 
We did all that was right 
And your maiden head still 
Is your pillar of light

The priests and the friars 
They approach me in dread 
Because I still love you 
My love and you're dead 
I still would be your shelter 
Through rain and through storm 
And with you in your cold grave 
I cannot sleep warm

So I am stretched on your grave 
And will lie there forever 
If your hands were in mine 
I'd be sure they could not sever 
My apple tree, my brightness 
It's time we were together 
For I smell of the earth 
And am worn by the weather


----------



## LeoGibson (Aug 19, 2011)

This one came out right around the time my mom passed so while it's not necessarily a sad song,the chorus in particular resonated with me at the time and to this day,I still think about her and get sad when I hear this song.

Times Like These- Foo Fighters

I, I'm A one way Motorway
I'm a road that drives away 
and Follows you back home

I, I'm a Streetlight Shining
I'm a White Light Blinding Bright
Burning Off and On

(Chorus)
It's Times like these You Learn to live again
It's Times Like these You Give and Give again
It's Times like these You learn to love again
It's Times Like these time and time again

I, I'm a new day risin'
I'm a brand new sky to hang
The stars upon tonight

I, I'm a little divided
Do I stay or run away 
Leave it all Behind

It's Times like these You Learn to live again
It's Times Like these You Give and Give again
It's Times like these You learn to love again
It's Times Like these time and time again


I can't even listen to this one anymore.I start choking up the minute I hear it.It has too many parallels of mine and my father's relationship and since he passed this song tears me up.

Desperados Waiting On a Train- Guy Clark


I played the Red River Valley. 
He'd sit in the kitchen and cry. 
Run his fingers through seventy years of livin'. 
"I wonder, Lord, has every well I've drilled gone dry?". 
We were friends, me and this old man, 
Like desperados waitin' for a train. 
Desperados waitin' for a train.

Well, he's a drifter an' a driller of oil wells.
And an old school man of the world. 
He taught me how to drive his car when he was too drunk to.
Oh, and he'd wink and give me money for the girls. 
An' our lives were like, some old Western movie, 
Like desperados waitin' for a train. 
Like desperados waitin' for a train.

An' from the time that I could walk, he'd take me with him,
To a bar called the Green Frog Cafe. 
An' there was old men with beer guts and dominos. 
Oh, an they're lying 'bout their lives while they played. 
An' I was just a kid,they all called me sidekick,
Like desperados waitin' for a train.
Like desperados waitin' for a train.

One day I looked up and he's pushin' eighty.
He's got brown tobacco stains all down his chin.
Well, to me he's one of the heroes of this country, 
So why's he all dressed up like them old men?
He's drinkin' beer and playin' Moon and Forty-two.
Like a desperado waitin' for a train.
Like a desperado waitin' for a train.

An' then the day before he died, I went to see him,
I was grown and he was almost gone. 
So we just closed our eyes and dreamed us up a kitchen, 
And sang another verse to that old song.
Come on, Jack, that son-of-a-bitch is comin'.
We're like desperados waitin' for a train 
Like desperados waitin' for a train.
Like desperados waitin' for a train.
Like desperados waitin' for a train.


----------



## MrBob (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's a couple from the Manic Street Preachers, they sort of perfected the 'sad song' in the mid 90's, they were pretty good at the 'pissed off and angry' song too.

"Small Black Flowers That Grow In The Sky"

You have your very own number
They dress your cage in its nature
Once you roared now you just grunt lame
Pace around pathetic pound games

Wanna get out won't miss you sensaround
To carry your own dead to swing your tyre tricks
Wanna get out here you're bred dead quick
For the outside,
The small black flowers that grow in the sky

They drag sticks along your walls
Harvest your ovaries dead mothers crawl
Here comes warden, Christ, temple, elder
Environment not yours you see through it all

Wanna get out won't miss you sensaround
To carry your own dead to swing your tyre tricks
Wanna get out here you're bred dead quick
For the outside,
The small black flowers that grow in the sky

Here chewing your tail is joy

"My Little Empire"

My little empire
Has risen and it's set
My little empire
Is as good as it can get
My little empire
Is coming around
My little empire
It don't make a sound

My royalty it does not exist
It is extinct for the eye to see
My ideology it is dead and gone
Almost forgotten for the eye to see

My little empire
I'm sick of being sick
My little empire
I'm tired of being tired
My little empire
I'm bored of being bored
My little empire
I'm happy being sad

All of my sins are attempts to fill the voids
All of my voids they are filled with sin
All of my demons they are kept within
And all my violence it does not exist

My little empire
I'm happy being sad
My little empire
I'm fucked with being fucked
My little empire
I'm done with being dumb
My little empire
I'm happy being sad
Happy being sad
Happy being sad
Happy being sad


----------



## cinnamitch (Aug 20, 2011)

Brooks & Dunn-It's Getting Better All The Time.

I don't stop breathing everytime the phone rings
My heart don't race when someone's at my door
I've almost given up thinking you're ever gonna call
I don't believe in magic anymore
I just don't lie awake at night
Asking God to get you off my mind
It's gettin' better all the time
It's gettin' better all the time

Yeah, I got to work on time again this morning
This ol' job is all that I got left
And no one even noticed I'd been crying
But at least I don't have whiskey on my breath
Yeah, I think I'm gonna make it
'Cause God won't make a mountain I can't climb
It's gettin' better all the time
It's gettin' better all the time

God I hope you're happy
Girl I wish you well
I just might get over you
You can't ever tell

I always thought that I'd do something crazy
If I ever saw you out with someone else
But when the moment came last night, I couldn't say a word
I stood there in the dark all by myself
Yeah, I could have said a million things
But all I did was keep it locked inside
It's gettin' better all the time
It's gettin' better all the time

It's gettin' better all the time


----------



## Luv2BNaughty (Aug 20, 2011)

When I hit my lowest of days, I find myself putting this song on repeat. To hear Layne sing it, with its accompanying music, you can just feel the pain behind them. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1t18suYTiGA 

Nutshell:

We chase misprinted lies 
We face the path of time
And yet I fight
And yet I fight
This battle all alone
No one to cry to 
No place to call home

Oooh...Oooh... 
Oooh...Oooh...

My gift of self is raped
My privacy is raked
And yet I find
And yet I find
Repeating in my head
If I can't be my own
I'd feel better dead

Oooh...Oooh...
Oooh...Oooh...

And another one: While most may associate this song with Johnny Cash, it was actually written and originally released by Trent Reznor of NIN, and the version I most prefer.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKdEYxtH_k4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Hurt:

I hurt myself today, To see if I'd still feel. 
I focus on the pain, The only thing that's real.
The needle tears a hole, The old familiar sting; 
Try to kill it all away, But I remember everything.

[Chorus:]
What have I become, My sweetest friend?
Everyone I know, Goes away in the end.
You could have it all, My empire of dirt.
I will let you down, I will make you hurt...

I wear this crown of shit, Upon my liar's chair, 
Full of broken thoughts, I cannot repair.
Beneath the stains of time, The feelings disappear.
You are someone else, I am still right here..

[Repeat Chorus]

If I could start again, A million miles away,
I would keep myself, I would find a way.


----------



## big_lad27 (Aug 21, 2011)

This song is a tear jerker for me, brings back both happy and sad memories - 

Boyz ii Men - It's so hard to say goodbye to yesterday

How do I say goodbye to what we had?
The good times that made us laugh
Outweigh the bad.

I thought we'd get to see forever
But forever's gone away
It's so hard to say goodbye to yesterday.

I don't know where this road
Is going to lead
All I know is where we've been
And what we've been through.

If we get to see tomorrow
I hope it's worth all the wait
It's so hard to say goodbye to yesterday.

And I'll take with me the memories
To be my sunshine after the rain
It's so hard to say goodbye to yesterday.

And I'll take with me the memories
To be my sunshine after the rain
It's so hard to say goodbye to yesterday.


----------



## idontspeakespn (Aug 22, 2011)

These songs. 

Into Dust-Mazzy Star

Still falling
Breathless and on again
Inside today
Inside me today
Around broken in two
Til your eyes share into dust
Like two strangers turning into dust
Til my hand shook with the weight of fear
I could possibly be fading
Or have something more to gain
I could feel myself growing colder
I could feel myself under your fate
Under your fate
It was you, breathless and torn
I could feel my eyes turning into dust
Into strangers, turning into dust
Turning into dust
Turning into dust

Fields of Gold-Eva Cassidy

You'll remember me when the west wind moves
Upon the fields of barley
You'll forget the sun in his jealous sky
As we walk in the fields of gold

So she took her love
For to gaze awhile
Upon the fields of barley
In his arms she fell as her hair came down
Among the fields of gold

Will you stay with me, will you be my love
Among the fields of barley
We'll forget the sun in his jealous sky
As we lie in the fields of gold

See the west wind move like a lover so
Upon the fields of barley
Feel her body rise when you kiss her mouth
Among the fields of gold
I never made promises lightly
And there have been some that I've broken
But I swear in the days still left
We'll walk in the fields of gold
We'll walk in the fields of gold

Many years have passed since those summer days
Among the fields of barley
See the children run as the sun goes down
Among the fields of gold
You'll remember me when the west wind moves
Upon the fields of barley
You can tell the sun in his jealous sky
When we walked in the fields of gold
When we walked in the fields of gold
When we walked in the fields of gold


----------



## RedheadinNJ (Aug 22, 2011)

Artist: Caitlin & Will
Song: Address In The Stars 

Verse 1:
I stumbled across your picture today
I could barely breath
The moment stopped me cold,
Grabbed me like a thief.
I dialed your number, but you wouldn't be there
I knew the whole time, but it's still not fair
I just wanted to hear your voice,
I just needed to hear your voice.

Chorus:
What do I do with all I need to say
So much I wanna tell you everyday
Oh it breaks my heart,
I cry these tears in the dark
I write these letters to you,
But they get lost in the blue,
'Cause there's no address in the stars.

Verse 2:
Now I'm drivin'
Through the pitch black dark
I'm screaming at the sky
Oh cause it hurts so bad
Everybody tells me
Oh all I need is time
Then the mornin' rolls in
And it hits me again
And that ain't nothin' but a lie.

Chorus:
What do I do with all I need to say
So much I wanna tell you everday
Oh it breaks my heart,
I cry these tears in the dark
I write these letters to you,
But they get lost in the blue,
'Cause there's no address in the stars.

Verse 3:
Without you here with me,
I don't know what to do.
I'd give anything
Just to talk to you
Oh it breaks my heart,
Oh it breaks my heart,
All I can do
Is write these letters to you,
But there's no address in the stars.


----------



## ConnieLynn (Aug 22, 2011)

Bonnie Riatt -- Circle Dance

I don't' know why it should be so hard 
Givin' up this circle dance 
Worn out steps from long ago 
Don't give love a chance 

It's a bitter heirloom handed down 
These twisted parts we play 
I'm not her and you're not him 
It just comes out that way 

Can't go back to make things right 
(though I) wish I'd understood 
Time has made things clearer now 
We did the best we could 

I'll be home soon, that's what you'd say 
And a little kid believes 
After a while I learned that love 
Must be a thing that leaves 

I tried so hard just to hold you near 
Was as good as I could be 
Even when I had you here 
You stayed so far from me 

Can't go back to make things right 
(though I) wish I'd understood 
Time has made things clearer now 
You did the best you could 

Now that this has occurred to me 
I just wanted you to know 
I've been too faithful all my life 
It's time to let you go


----------



## MasterMike (Aug 24, 2011)

Black Sabbath: "Solitude"

My name it means nothing, my fortune is less
My future is shrouded in dark wilderness
Sunshine is far away, clouds linger on
Everything I possessed, now they are gone
They are gone
They are gone

Oh, where can I go to and what can I do
Nothing can please me only thoughts are of you
You just laughed when I only thoughts are of you
You just laughed when I begged you to stay
I've not stopped crying since you went away
You went away
You went away

The world is a lonely place, you're on your own
Guess I will go home, sit down and moan
Crying and thinking is all that I do
Memories I have remind me of you
Of you
Of you


Metallica: "Fade To Black"

Life it seems will fade away
Drifting further every day
Getting lost within myself
Nothing matters, no one else
I have lost the will to live
Simply nothing more to give
There is nothing more for me
Need the end to set me free

Things not what they used to be
Missing one inside of me
Deathly lost, this can't be real
Cannot stand this hell I feel
Emptiness is filling me 
To the point of agony
Growing darkness taking dawn
I was me, but now he's gone

No one but me can save myself, but it's too late
Now I can't think, think why I should even try

Yesterday seems as though it never existed
Death greets me warm, now I will just say goodbye
Goodbye


----------



## imfree (Aug 24, 2011)

MadMike R5D4 said:


> Black Sabbath: "Solitude"
> 
> My name it means nothing, my fortune is less
> My future is shrouded in dark wilderness
> ...




Great song!


----------



## imfree (Aug 24, 2011)

Lynyrd Skynyrd-Tuesday's Gone 


Train roll on, on down the line,
Won't you please take me far away?
Now I feel the wind blow outside my door,
Means I'm leaving my woman behind.
Tuesday's gone with the wind.
My woman's gone with the wind.

And I don't know where I'm going.
I just want to be left alone.
Well, when this train ends I'll try again,
But I'm leaving my woman at home.

(chorus)
Tuesday's gone with the wind.
Tuesday's gone with the wind.
Tuesday's gone with the wind.
My woman's gone with the wind.

Train roll on many miles from my home,
See, I'm riding my blues away.
Tuesday, you see, she had to be free
But somehow I've got to carry on.

(chorus)


----------



## MissAshley (Aug 25, 2011)

Earth Song - MJ

What about sunrise
What about rain
What about all the things
That you said we were to gain...
What about killing fields
Is there a time
What about all the things
That you said was yours and mine...
Did you ever stop to notice
All the blood we've shed before
Did you ever stop to notice
The crying Earth the weeping shores?

Aaaaaaaaah Oooooooooh
Aaaaaaaaah Oooooooooh

What have we done to the world
Look what we've done
What about all the peace
That you pledge your only son...
What about flowering fields
Is there a time
What about all the dreams
That you said was yours and mine...
Did you ever stop to notice
All the children dead from war
Did you ever stop to notice
The crying Earth the weeping shores

Aaaaaaaaah Oooooooooh
Aaaaaaaaah Oooooooooh

I used to dream
I used to glance beyond the stars
Now I don't know where we are
Although I know we've drifted far

Aaaaaaaaah Oooooooooh
Aaaaaaaaah Oooooooooh
Aaaaaaaaah Oooooooooh
Aaaaaaaaah Oooooooooh

Hey, what about yesterday
(What about us)
What about the seas
(What about us)
The heavens are falling down
(What about us)
I can't even breathe
(What about us)
What about apathy
(What about us)
I need you
(What about us)
What about nature's worth
(ooo, ooo)
It's our planet's womb
(What about us)
What about animals
(What about it)
We've turned kingdoms to dust
(What about us)
What about elephants
(What about us)
Have we lost their trust
(What about us)
What about crying whales
(What about us)
We're ravaging the seas
(What about us)
What about forest trails
(ooo, ooo)
Burnt despite our pleas
(What about us)
What about the holy land
(What about it)
Torn apart by creed
(What about us)
What about the common man
(What about us)
Can't we set him free
(What about us)
What about children dying
(What about us)
Can't you hear them cry
(What about us)
Where did we go wrong
(ooo, ooo)
Someone tell me why
(What about us)
What about babies
(What about it)
What about the days
(What about us)
What about all their joy
(What about us)
What about the man
(What about us)
What about the crying man
(What about us)
What about Abraham
(What about us)
What about death again
(ooo, ooo)
Do we give a damn

Aaaaaaaaah Oooooooooh


----------



## Twilley (Aug 25, 2011)

For me, almost anything from the Mountain Goats. The first time I listened to Maybe Sprout Wings, I put it on repeat for the better part of an hour. And this is like a two minute song. But the one I find myself listening to over and over, and even humming to myself on occasion, is No Children.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wRP6egIEABk

I hope that our few remaining friends
Give up on trying to save us
I hope we come out with a fail-safe plot
To piss off the dumb few that forgave us

I hope the fences we mended
Fall down beneath their own weight
And I hope we hang on past the last exit
I hope it's already too late

And I hope the junkyard a few blocks from here
Someday burns down
And I hope the rising black smoke carries me far away
And I never come back to this town again in my life

I hope I lie
And tell everyone you were a good wife
And I hope you die
I hope we both die

I hope I cut myself shaving tomorrow
I hope it bleeds all day long
Our friends say it's darkest before the sun rises
We're pretty sure they're all wrong

I hope it stays dark forever
I hope the worst isn't over
And I hope you blink before I do
And I hope I never get sober

And I hope when you think of me years down the line
You can't find one good thing to say
And I'd hope that if I found the strength to walk out
You'd stay the hell out of my way

I am drowning
There is no sign of land
You are coming down with me
Hand in unlovable hand

And I hope you die
I hope we both die


----------



## SarahLaughsAlot (Aug 25, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdBym7kv2IM
Come up to meet you, tell you I'm sorry
You don't know how lovely you are

I had to find you
Tell you I need you
Tell you I've set you apart

Tell me your secrets
And ask me your questions
Oh, let's go back to the start

Running in circles
Coming up tails
Heads on the science apart

Nobody said it was easy
It's such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said it would be this hard

Oh take me back to the start

I was just guessing
At numbers and figures
Pulling the puzzles apart

Questions of science
Science and progress
Do not speak as loud as my heart

Oh tell me you love me
Come back and haunt me
Oh and I rush to the start

Running in circles
Chasing our tails
Coming back as we are

Nobody said it was easy
Oh, it's such a shame for us to part
Nobody said it was easy
No one ever said it would be so hard

Im going back to the start

Oh ooh ooh ooh ooh
Ah ooh ooh ooh ooh
Oh ooh ooh ooh ooh
Oh ooh ooh ooh ooh

and 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRrbn6f1Cy0
A long December and there's reason to believe 
Maybe this year will be better than the last
I can't remember the last thing that you said as you were leaving 
Oh the days go by so fast

And it's one more day up in the canyons 
And it's one more night in Hollywood
If you think that I could be forgiven 
I wish you would 
(Na na na, etc. yeah)

The smell of hospitals in winter 
And the feeling that it's all a lot of oysters, but no pearls
All at once you look across a crowded room
To see the way that light attaches to a girl 

And it's one more day up in the canyons
And it's one more night in Hollywood 
If you think you might come to California
I think you should 
(Na na na, etc. yeah)

Drove up to Hillside Manor sometime after 2 a.m. 
And talked a little while about the year 
I guess the winter makes you laugh a little slower
Makes you talk a little lower about the things you could not show her 

And it's been a long December and there's reason to believe
Maybe this year will be better than the last 
I can't remember all the times I tried to tell myself 
To hold on to these moments as they pass 

And it's one more day up in the canyon 
And it's one more night in Hollywood 
It's been so long since I've seen the ocean
I guess I should
(Na na na, etc. yeah)


&#9829; That is All


----------

